# Electric lawnmowers



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know they make battery operated ones now


I just bought one too!

EGO 21 in. 56-Volt Lithium-ion Cordless Walk Behind Self Propelled Mower

Works great so far. Well, according to my 15yo - I ain't cutting grass while I still have kids living in my house.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I just bought one too!
> 
> EGO 21 in. 56-Volt Lithium-ion Cordless Walk Behind Self Propelled Mower
> 
> Works great so far. Well, according to my 15yo - I ain't cutting grass while I still have kids living in my house.


Yup. We have the same one except without the self propel. The wife loves it. It's been great for 2 years now. No gas or spark plugs.and much quieter.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice guys! I highly recommend the Ego family of products! 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/ego-power-plus.5594/#post-97346


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Well, I sold my old lawn mower years ago when we went xeriscape. I was a happy camper that day!  No more mowing...But I do have an electric weed eater that I occasionally use.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> Well, I sold my old lawn mower years ago when we went xeriscape. I was a happy camper that day!  No more mowing...But I do have an electric weed eater that I occasionally use.


Well... I have gone full electric with Green Dragon for the (large) backyard as you know... 








My next step like you, @Quicksilver , is to get a nice electric weedwacker ...

The old gas powered mulching lawnmower will have to do for the front lawn for now... Lots of other expenses in the new house have priority (as do my FC04s, @Mad Hungarian ! )


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

And I still have this 13-year-old, lead-acid-powered beastie working on my yard.
It's held together with string and duct tape at this point.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I picked up a Worx dual 56V mower last year for just $250...and regret not switching earlier. It's so much easier to use, so much lighter, much less sweat pushing it around my bumpy yard. And it folds up and stores vertically. These make sense for all but the largest of yards.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

I’ve been looking for a reasonable lawn tractor. We have about an acre in the back hard plus half/acre in front, so a bit too much for a push mower.


----------



## zkmusa (Mar 31, 2017)

I have the Ego 20" mower (and the string trimmer and blower). Really great setup! Lots of power and very convenient.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Twiglett said:


> I've been looking for a reasonable lawn tractor. We have about an acre in the back hard plus half/acre in front, so a bit too much for a push mower.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-3...C5PgQAvD_BwE&dclid=CLGTrozV0tsCFYpENwoddH4F9A


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a bunch of Ego lawn equipment including the mower. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Got an Ego mower last fall when it was too late to fully try out its grass cutting skills. Have been so happy with it this spring. Just like an electric car, I'm astounded at how it is actually better than an ICE! So quiet and not nearly as heavy, so it doesn't leave as strong of prints in the grass. Attached picture of it hitting the spring growth with no problem.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Got an Ego mower last fall when it was too late to fully try out its grass cutting skills. Have been so happy with it this spring. Just like an electric car, I'm astounded at how it is actually better than an ICE! So quiet and not nearly as heavy, so it doesn't leave as strong of prints in the grass. Attached picture of it hitting the spring growth with no problem.
> View attachment 25022


Yep, I have been using an EGO mower for 3 years, also have been using an EGO leaf blower for the same amount of time, minimal battery degradation over 3 years and countless charge cycles, I have not had any issues whatsoever. Also, you can use the same battery packs on all their tools they come as small as 2 Ah and has large as 7.5 Ah so you can manage range (time) based on the your needs, size of your yard, frequency between charging etc. that's brilliant! I think they make the very best electric garden tools.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

56V? Is that all? Come on guys! I have the 80V Kobalt line of tools. Lawnmower, blower, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, 18" chainsaw...
Nearly the same as Greenworks. I can mow my entire yard using one battery. Charges in about 30 min.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Feathermerchant said:


> 56V? Is that all? Come on guys! I have the 80V Kobalt line of tools. Lawnmower, blower, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, 18" chainsaw....


Don't make me get out the tape measure.


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

Once one goes with a certain ecosystem, it’s hard to switch. Lots of good choices out there.

Been using the Ryobi 40V line. Great value, and no problems so far.


----------



## Taney71 (Dec 28, 2018)

I got the Kobalt 80-volt electric mower from Lowe's. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-80-...tric-Lawn-Mower-Battery-Not-Included/50442500


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> 56V? Is that all? Come on guys! I have the 80V Kobalt line of tools. Lawnmower, blower, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, 18" chainsaw...
> Nearly the same as Greenworks. I can mow my entire yard using one battery. Charges in about 30 min.


That's what I went with, too.


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

I just got the Ryobi RM480E Electric Riding Mower w/ bagger attachment. Now only if the rain would stop and the grass would dry so I could use it!

https://www.ryobitools.com/electric-riding-mower/


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

TMK26 said:


> I just got the Ryobi RM480E Electric Riding Mower w/ bagger attachment. Now only if the rain would stop and the grass would dry so I could use it!
> 
> https://www.ryobitools.com/electric-riding-mower/


Poor man's EV!
I'm actually shocked to learn there are numerous electric riding mowers available at Home Depot now...maybe there is some hope for this world after all!

https://www.homedepot.com/s/electric%20riding%20lawn%20mower?NCNI-5


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> ...maybe there is some hope for this world after all!


:rainbow:


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

Yeah, manufacturers that have not kept up with the times are sweating, want to make sure we all know of lawn mower engine innovations :

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...onsumers-on-lawnmower-engine-innovations.html


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Lawn equipment is the worst. No pollution controls at all and two stroke.


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

Briggs and Stratton is fighting their demise. This keeps showing in my Facebook feed:


----------



## centex (Nov 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> I just bought one too!
> 
> EGO 21 in. 56-Volt Lithium-ion Cordless Walk Behind Self Propelled Mower
> 
> Works great so far. Well, according to my 15yo - I ain't cutting grass while I still have kids living in my house.


This is my third year on this same mower. Based on one measure of the kWh to "fill" the battery, it costs me about $0.65 to mow the grass for a season (~7 months). No other costs yet.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So my mower just died. Anyone have experience with the Dewalt electric mower? Would prefer it as I have tools with those batteries already.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

If the Dewalt is brushless, I'd buy it. How many Volts is the battery? Most hand tools are 12-18 Volts. Movers are typically 40-80 Volts.

HD has it for ~$400.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-...COu4Fq5qW9xlIRG-j2xoClhUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Looks like 20V 5.0Ah battery X2. It requires two batteries to operate. But I'll bet it comes with one charger. If you have compatible battery chargers, you'll be in good shape. Otherwise you'll be wishing for another charger. The 5.0Ah batteries are great for a vacuum but pretty heavy for a drill/driver.

I have the 80V Kobalt Mower. Requires one 80V 2.0Ah battery to operate and the charger will recharge in about 30 min. Since I also have the string trimmer, hedge trimmer and chainsaw, I have plenty of batteries.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Feathermerchant said:


> If the Dewalt is brushless, I'd buy it. How many Volts is the battery? Most hand tools are 12-18 Volts. Movers are typically 40-80 Volts.
> 
> HD has it for ~$400.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-in-20-Volt-MAX-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Walk-Behind-Push-Lawn-Mower-Two-5-0-Ah-Batteries-and-Charger-Included-DCMW220P2/303787449?cm_mmc=Shopping|G|Base|All-Products|All|All|PLA|71700000014585962|58700001236285396|92700010802552439&gclid=CjwKCAjw5pPnBRBJEiwAULZKvpDRm_fMPa5eqm2Pq9ZQLCeptL7uUisyWPQCOu4Fq5qW9xlIRG-j2xoClhUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


I'm actually undecided between the dewalt or the Kobalt. I see the latter at Lowe's with 2 batteries for $300.


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

We have the Ryobi and LOVE it. It came with 2 40 volt batteries (but only uses one at a time) which is great because we can charge one while using the other and never run out of juice.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a medium sized yard and I can mow it all on one battery usually.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Picked up a ego mower (56V with a 7.5Ah battery) from Home Depot today. While it’s light, nimble, and mows well there are a few key issues. I find when I’m not using the self-propelled (to back the mower up) the rear wheels seem to lock up (due to the motor). It eventually releases, but sure feels like it’s causing damage to the motor. Another issue is that it mows really well, but doesn’t seem to suck up cut grass very well. When I mowed the edge it left behind a lot of grass (even after a freshly emptied bag). The battery is great though. Mowed my entire yard (~5k sq ft), and the battery was down to 25%. Going to try it out again next week, but will likely return it as at $500 it’s almost twice the price of my last standard self propelled mower.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> I just bought one too!
> 
> EGO 21 in. 56-Volt Lithium-ion Cordless Walk Behind Self Propelled Mower
> 
> Works great so far. Well, according to my 15yo - I ain't cutting grass while I still have kids living in my house.


Just noticed you bought this. Do you have issues with the rear wheels occasionally locking up when trying to pull it backwards?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> I find when I'm not using the self-propelled (to back the mower up) the rear wheels seem to lock up (due to the motor).


This has happened with every single self-propelled mower that I have owned. It's due to the design of the transmission. To avoid this, don't transition immediately from "self-propelled" to pulling the mower backwards. Release the self-propelled a little early, and push it forward a foot or so before attempting to pull it backwards. That will release the transmission so that the mower starts free-wheeling again.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

My trusty Robomow RS612 just started its sixth season of mowing my lawn. It's one of the best purchases I've made.








I'm going to buy the iRobot Terra mower as soon it's available in the U.S. It uses beacons to mark the corners of your yard and can navigate so well that it cuts in rows, not a random pattern.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

TMK26 said:


> I just got the Ryobi RM480E Electric Riding Mower w/ bagger attachment. Now only if the rain would stop and the grass would dry so I could use it!
> 
> https://www.ryobitools.com/electric-riding-mower/


I want one !!

We have fairly new ICE one after decades of a walk behinds. Mowing went from like 3 hrs to 45 minutes.

Way to complex a yard(s) to have a robot mower. It would need level 5 FSD. And sometimes it must be bagged.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FogNoggin said:


> I'm going to buy the iRobot Terra mower as soon it's available in the U.S. It uses beacons to mark the corners of your yard and can navigate so well that it cuts in rows, not a random pattern.
> View attachment 26164


I signed up for the Terra mailing list too. That one sounds really compelling.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Picked up a ego mower (56V with a 7.5Ah battery) from Home Depot today. While it's light, nimble, and mows well there are a few key issues. I find when I'm not using the self-propelled (to back the mower up) the rear wheels seem to lock up (due to the motor). It eventually releases, but sure feels like it's causing damage to the motor. Another issue is that it mows really well, but doesn't seem to suck up cut grass very well. When I mowed the edge it left behind a lot of grass (even after a freshly emptied bag). The battery is great though. Mowed my entire yard (~5k sq ft), and the battery was down to 25%. Going to try it out again next week, but will likely return it as at $500 it's almost twice the price of my last standard self propelled mower.


I believe the blade is more of a mulching blade which doesn't work well on my yard. I see the same issue. I think they offer a high lift blade which is what I need. If I use the rear chute to make it a regular, old style mower, the grass still builds up in the mower body.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> If the Dewalt is brushless, I'd buy it. How many Volts is the battery? Most hand tools are 12-18 Volts. Movers are typically 40-80 Volts.
> 
> HD has it for ~$400.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-in-20-Volt-MAX-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Walk-Behind-Push-Lawn-Mower-Two-5-0-Ah-Batteries-and-Charger-Included-DCMW220P2/303787449?cm_mmc=Shopping|G|Base|All-Products|All|All|PLA|71700000014585962|58700001236285396|92700010802552439&gclid=CjwKCAjw5pPnBRBJEiwAULZKvpDRm_fMPa5eqm2Pq9ZQLCeptL7uUisyWPQCOu4Fq5qW9xlIRG-j2xoClhUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


Check out the reviews on Ryobi (5000 at 5.0) and Ego (2500 at 5.0) vs Dewalt (126 at 3.5)

I have a bunch of Ryobi yard tools and they have been great. Batteries last forever. I also have Dewalt power tools which have also been great but I don't think I'd get their lawnmower.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Picked up a ego mower (56V with a 7.5Ah battery) from Home Depot today. While it's light, nimble, and mows well there are a few key issues. I find when I'm not using the self-propelled (to back the mower up) the rear wheels seem to lock up (due to the motor). It eventually releases, but sure feels like it's causing damage to the motor. Another issue is that it mows really well, but doesn't seem to suck up cut grass very well. When I mowed the edge it left behind a lot of grass (even after a freshly emptied bag). The battery is great though. Mowed my entire yard (~5k sq ft), and the battery was down to 25%. Going to try it out again next week, but will likely return it as at $500 it's almost twice the price of my last standard self propelled mower.


I'll echo what @garsh said in post 33 above. I try to push my mower as much as possible (it's really one if my only forms of exercise at the moment!!) but on a pass here and there I'll use the self propel feature...I release the handle a few feet (I'd guess 4 or 5? It's kind if instinct now) from my turn and that does the trick.
I mulch to the side so can't speak to the bagging, but I do see some areas of "missed grass" occasionally that I'm thinking "uh, I just mowed there"... however, I think I recall seeing that with my Toro too. One thing I've thought it might be is the deck size. My Toro was 24" and my EGo is 20" (I opted for the steel deck version) so I have to make a few more passes and overlap a bit more. I'm not sold on any one reason for my mower "missing" some grass blades at this time but definitely see it myself so wanted to post.
Now I'm looking into a lawn striping attachment for my EGo as I'm going a bit overboard and wanting my lawn to look like a baseball diamond or golf course!
Also going to look into this "high lift" blade that @SR22pilot mentioned.

Edit: not seeing a high lift blade option for the 20" deck directly from EGo (they do have one for the 21" deck)
Edit 2: oh, simple google search is my friend, lol...here it is at Home Depot


----------



## 2pix (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks for the post I've told people there were not any electric riding lawnmowers. I'll gladly recant my comments.

I had a hand me down busted push lawnmower, which filled my yard with a blue haze by the end. Then I realized when I was about to pick up my Model 3 last summer. It was not going to look right polluting like that and have a Tesla in the driveway. Got the 80v Kobalt because I already had the trimmer. Life changing, much quieter, easier to start and no more going to get gas with the last section of the lawn not cut. Now I can battery swap and keep mowing.


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

Surprised to see Tesla did not get into the all-things-battery lawn equipment business years ago. 

The most difficult tech and cost in these things are the batteries, where they already are champs. And when it comes to difficulty level, if rockets and BEVs are 8-10/10 build difficulty, this is like 1-3/10.

Why not a premium Tesla battery yard equipment line. Since ecosystems are already being built around human driven equipment, could enter at the top with an autonomous mower, perhaps.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

If I could buy Tesla cells...Wait! I can!


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

For those with Ego mowers, I put the high lift blade on and it makes a difference. Be prepared to empty the bag often. Even when the grass has grown so little that it is hard to see where I have mowed, the bag fills rapidly. I have noticed that after mowing with this blade, future mowing is easier since the clippings from the previous week made it into the bag.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> For those with Ego mowers, I put the high lift blade on and it makes a difference. Be prepared to empty the bag often. Even when the grass has grown so little that it is hard to see where I have mowed, the bag fills rapidly. I have noticed that after mowing with this blade, future mowing is easier since the clippings from the previous week made it into the bag.


I was not aware of this blade until I googled it after seeing your post. It sounds like it primarily helps when bagging. Any idea if it gives any enhanced performance when mulching?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Does anyone else’s self-propelled ego transmission get stuck on occasion. Even if I don’t use the self propelled feature and it’s free wheeling, it’d occasional lock up the transmission anyway.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I was not aware of this blade until I googled it after seeing your post. It sounds like it primarily helps when bagging. Any idea if it gives any enhanced performance when mulching?


No it isn't a mulching blade. The standard blade is. I found mulching would bog my mower down since I do a close cut. Also, with the mulching blade, the rear chute was almost worthless. I tried to get the mower to blow out the grass but instead it would clump under the mower. The high lift blade seems to solve that.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Does anyone else's self-propelled ego transmission get stuck on occasion. Even if I don't use the self propelled feature and it's free wheeling, it'd occasional lock up the transmission anyway.


The only issue I have had is that it can take a few seconds to disconnect when I release the self propel handle and want to pull the mower backwards.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SR22pilot said:


> The only issue I have had is that it can take a few seconds to disconnect when I release the self propel handle and want to pull the mower backwards.


I've had that happen as well which got me to start using the self propelled only on uphill parts of my lawn. But my front lawn which is mostly level so I skip using self propelled and I'd have the wheels lockup when pulling backwards (or even forwards sometimes).


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

TMK26 said:


> I just got the Ryobi RM480E Electric Riding Mower w/ bagger attachment. Now only if the rain would stop and the grass would dry so I could use it!
> 
> https://www.ryobitools.com/electric-riding-mower/


This is an awesome machine.

I have been looking for an electric golf cart for my wife to get around on our our property. Which has a hill involved.

I also need a new mower (Walk behind ICE is on its last legs).

So then I saw your post and thought, hmmm. It could cover both tasks. It's a bit overkill for mowing but not quite as safe and comfy as a golf cart (especially on our hill). Golf carts are one pedal driving and stop when you take your foot off the throttle. Perfect for my wife. Oh, golf carts start at $7000.

However, even though this Ryobi machine is pretty awesome, a common comment is, it can get a ahead of you on hills. It disengages and coasts down hill and you need to be quick with the brake. My wife is not "quick" with her feet.

But Ryobi also makes a zero turn version of the same mower. $500 more. 4 motors !! I think by definition of a zero turn if you let go of the throttle bars it stops. It has to in order to steer with the wheels. And is always "engaged".

Another common comment on the steering wheel version is to little cushion in the seat and kind of rough on bumps. The zero turn also fixed that. My wife drives our steering wheel ICE on a different property that is flat without issue. But she does kill the engine sometimes when going over bumps and has to go slow to prevent it. She weighs all of 110 lbs.

Curious what you think? I have looked at them at Home Depot. Zero Turn has to be ordered and you can't test drive either. Not sure she can handle how a zero turn operates. But looks insanely nice.

Called local lawnmower shop (big place multiple brands) to see if they had any electrics. They told my wife "electrics can't handle our thick grass around here".

Then watch this. Pretty impressive machine.

Sorry this website insists on embedding and it won't play (it's probably tagged to not allow embed). Search for the title on youtube. It's a very cool machine.


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

I have collected everything ego. Love love love the brand.


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

That's one quite (Ryobi) riding mower. Can't wait for the neighbors' yard maintenance guys to one day go electric. Bringing serenity to the ears and nose.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Yup. We have the same one except without the self propel. The wife loves it. It's been great for 2 years now. No gas or spark plugs.and much quieter.


Do you still like having non self propelled versus self propelled? I'm contemplating between the two versions.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

zkmusa said:


> I have the Ego 20" mower (and the string trimmer and blower). Really great setup! Lots of power and very convenient.


The non self propelled version? Do you regret not getting the self propelled version?


----------



## Taney71 (Dec 28, 2018)

I purchased the Husqvarna 315 about a month ago. Love it.


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

Glad to see some of the legacy gasoline powered yard equipment companies make real commitments to battery electric models and autonomous ones at that.


----------



## GTV6 (Apr 26, 2016)

Purchased a Kobalt 80 volt self-propelled mower 2 months ago. This is a great mower. I have a large, rural uneven yard which is a challenge for any walk behind mower. Some of it I mow with a bush hog on my tractor. The Kobalt is lighter and more powerful than my past gas mowers. Only issue thus far is connecting terminal on battery self-destructed. Was able to convince a generous associate at Lowes to simply swap batteries as otherwise would have to send the whole mower out for 2 weeks. Lowes is some disorganized but consistently great attitudes on the part of all employees compensates. Kobalt is now owned by Lowes, I believe. Looking forward to swapping an electric for my diesel John Deere some day.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

iPlug said:


> That's one quite (Ryobi) riding mower. Can't wait for the neighbors' yard maintenance guys to one day go electric. Bringing serenity to the ears and nose.


It does look great.

But Keep in mind, on a serious mower, the blades make far more noise than the engine. Similarly in a car, tire noise and wind make far more noise than an ICE engine. My ICE Jeep is still a lot quieter than my Model 3 ;(

And those commercial mowers have extra high speed blades that I believe need extra permits to operate.

There would be less noise to and from the lawn though. But not much when cutting I'm a afraid.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

My electric (Kobalt) mower is a lot quieter than any gas mower. It runs at low speed until encountering deep grass then speeds up.


----------



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

mswlogo said:


> It does look great.
> 
> But Keep in mind, on a serious mower, the blades make far more noise than the engine. Similarly in a car, tire noise and wind make far more noise than an ICE engine. My ICE Jeep is still a lot quieter than my Model 3 ;(
> 
> ...


Have heard many riding lawnmowers in my day (in my neighborhood and at schools), but nothing remotely as quite as this. Yes, could be a nonresidential/high-end equipment thing, but the residential thing matters most to us as that's where we live and hear and breath.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve Martin said:


> Do you still like having non self propelled versus self propelled? I'm contemplating between the two versions.


She still loved it. But she was given a Self Propelled one recently as a product test and LOVES it even more so she sold the other one.
She now has a Kobalt mower


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I just bought one too!
> 
> EGO 21 in. 56-Volt Lithium-ion Cordless Walk Behind Self Propelled Mower


I realized that I never explained *why* I suddenly decided to buy an electric lawnmower.

Something failed in my old gas-powered lawnmower while my son was mowing grass. It decided to shoot part of the connecting rod out the side of the (aluminum) engine block. Luckily, nobody got hurt. But wow, what a dangerous failure mode.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, glad no injuries!


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Glad no one was hurt.
Kid probably had the boost turned up too far.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> Glad no one was hurt.
> Kid probably had the boost turned up too far.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I saw a post here and decided to reply on this thread so that a mod wouldn't have to move my post!
One huge benefit I didn't even consider is the stop and go mowing and snow blowing. With the electric, I press a button and pull the lever to the handle. Every time. Obviously with gas mowers it's going to be pull start or e-start depending on make/model owners have so YMMV. Anyway, I didn't even consider this when purchasing so wanted to highlight this.
When we had a massive snow that then packed down pretty solid, I was hacking at it with my shovel to get parts loose, then using the snow blower. The stop and go there was a huge time and stress saver. The blower has the exact same "press button, pull lever" start as the mower. 

Edit: Just to link to my post about the massive snow storm.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> I saw a post here and decided to reply on this thread so that a mod wouldn't have to move my post!
> One huge benefit I didn't even consider is the stop and go mowing and snow blowing. With the electric, I press a button and pull the lever to the handle. Every time. Obviously with gas mowers it's going to be pull start or e-start depending on make/model owners have so YMMV. Anyway, I didn't even consider this when purchasing so wanted to highlight this.
> When we had a massive snow that then packed down pretty solid, I was hacking at it with my shovel to get parts loose, then using the snow blower. The stop and go there was a huge time and stress saver. The blower has the exact same "press button, pull lever" start as the mower.


I was just about done mowing yesterday when there was lightning and then heavy rain. Crap, I was almost done. When it was done raining it was dusk and getting dark. I turned on the light on my Ego mower and finished the little bit that was left. The light is a small feature I never thought I would use but it allowed me to finish.

It is nice to use the drive system without the mower blade on. I also like turning the mower off when repositioning and then just pulling the lever to turn it back on. I can push the mower over rocks and mulch without an issue and then just pull the handle to start mowing.


----------



## TI3T (Mar 30, 2019)

Feathermerchant said:


> Lawn equipment is the worst. No pollution controls at all and two stroke.


Agreed, but I'll edit to add 'YOUR NEIGHBOR'S lawn equipment is the worst'.
Just ranting after a little wake-up call this morning from an ICE mower. My little Eager-1 mower is 20 years old and still running, but I don't mow in the mornings. I will probably get a Black & Decker rechargeable to replace it when it bites the dust(to match my trimmer and blower- yeah...I'm that guy).

Anyways, I think I'll start casually mentioning to them that I've been looking at the newer electrics out there(to replace my own ICE) and the performance is impressive and you can mow whenever you want!


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

I just bought myself a birthday present last week, a Robomow RS630. Set it up on Wednesday, and my grass looks better than ever now. No more mowing for me, I just have to go out with my weed wacker for a few minutes each week (had to do that before too) and my lawn chores are finished. So happy!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I've very excited/pleased to say that my new next door neighbor (been there just a few months) pulled the trigger on an electric mower! He went with EGo after we had some discussions and he weighed some other options. In the end, I believe he said his brother also has an EGo branded "e-mower" and that conversations with him drove him to that brand. I've seen him out mowing a few times and I believe he really likes it! But I'll try and get out and ask him about it to get his model number and his feedback and/or review. He's also talked to me a few times about my car so I know he's interested in a Tesla, how cool would that be to get him into an EV!? 

I also noted that another neighbor close by recently purchased an EGo! They're across the street and a few houses down... and I just happened to look over and instead of the gas mower they used to have, BAM, EGo mower. I got happier and more excited about seeing that than I probably should have, lol. Not because EGo but because ELECTRIC.
I was reminded the other day during my most recent mowing session why this is a big deal to me. My other next door neighbor heard the sound of mowing and his man brain trigger went off, sending him out to mow as well, as is tradition and genetics. His mower is gas powered though, and that meant I was subjected to the stench of his mower for most of my mowing session. Was not happy. My nostrils that were already busy repelling the attempted invasion by gnats, were highly offended that they also now had to deal with the stank of gas and oil fumes.

This story has a silver lining though. The same neighbor was here on assignment and renting. They've just moved out this past weekend and the owner is moving back in around August. The owner came and talked to me about my electric mower and said he's going to get one for sure! Maybe not the same brand but definitely going electric. YAY!!!


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

TI3T said:


> Agreed, but I'll edit to add 'YOUR NEIGHBOR'S lawn equipment is the worst'.
> Just ranting after a little wake-up call this morning from an ICE mower. My little Eager-1 mower is 20 years old and still running, but I don't mow in the mornings. I will probably get a Black & Decker rechargeable to replace it when it bites the dust(to match my trimmer and blower- yeah...I'm that guy).
> 
> Anyways, I think I'll start casually mentioning to them that I've been looking at the newer electrics out there(to replace my own ICE) and the performance is impressive and you can mow whenever you want!


Blades make the most noise, not the motor. Likewise, my Model 3 is noisier than my ICE because of Tire and wind noise, not the motor. Can't hear the ICE engine at all. I have riding ICE mower and that thing is torture when I engage the blade. It's not exactly quiet when blades are not spinning, but the blades drown out out the motor.

Many Electric mowers will have smaller lower speed blades. Overall I'm sure they are quieter. But when we see commercial electric mowers, with comparable blades don't expect to get many more Zzzz's. Maybe 1 minute until they reach the lawn and fire up those blades.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> Blades make the most noise, not the motor.


Only on electric mowers. Combustion mower noise is dominated by the engine.

Cordless electric lawnmower noise levels range from 70-80dB.
https://www.toolboxbuzz.com/head-to-head/best-cordless-lawn-mower-head-head-comparison/3/

A very quiet gas-powered mower will still be over 90dB.
https://www.chicagotribune.com/busi...awn-mower-engine-0525-biz-20140524-story.html

And remember, decibel is a logarithmic scale. A 10dB difference in noise level means 10 *times* the power.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

That's too much SCIENCE @garsh !!!! I can honestly say without clicking your voodoo links, my ears clearly can tell the difference! When my neighbor is out with his Ego Power+ I hear just a faint noise from inside my house. I've actually risen from my comfy sofa throne to answer the internal question "what in the sam heck is this noise I'm hearing? Oh, it's my neighbor mowing, how quiet and welcomed!"

With everyone else, there is no doubt someone is mowing. The unmistakable sound of the tops of the grass blades being mercilessly assassinated by the gas churned blades of an oil driven death bringer. The questions then become: Who is this that has interrupted my silent couch-sloth session? From which direction is this ear assault taking place? and... Which other neighbor will head the "call of the mow" that is this sound and be triggered into dominMowing? 
I don't leave my seat, but I old man grunt and make a "bad smell" face because my quiet weekend morning is eradicated. Gone is my post breakfast quiet time nap.

"Begun the mow wars have." - Mowda


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> The unmistakable sound of the tops of the grass blades being mercilessly assassinated by the gas churned blades of an oil driven death bringer.


OMG, what a metaphor (analogy? simile? I forget which)! Kudos for the imagination, the vocabulary, and darts for the woefully depressing thought.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> Only on electric mowers. Combustion mower noise is dominated by the engine.
> 
> Cordless electric lawnmower noise levels range from 70-80dB.
> https://www.toolboxbuzz.com/head-to-head/best-cordless-lawn-mower-head-head-comparison/3/
> ...


Here is a review of the Ryobi Zero Turn Electric. They measure About 92dB from the seat. Which they claim is 6-7dB quieter than an ICE. But the Ryobi is not any where near a commercial lawnmower. So my guess is a commercial electric (that landscapers may some day use, and what we are talking about). Might be 3dB quieter (that's a wild guess).

Search for 92 in the link below.

https://www.protoolreviews.com/tool...bi-battery-powered-riding-mower-rm480e/30973/

We were talking about landscapers waking you up early. Not Joe Budweiser with his walk behind electric residential mower.

Just as when you go faster in a Tesla, Tire and Wind noise talks over. When running a higher performance Commercial Lawnmower the Blade noise will take over.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> We were talking about landscapers waking you up early. Not Joe Budweiser with his walk behind electric residential mower.


The post you quoted said:


TI3T said:


> Agreed, but I'll edit to add 'YOUR NEIGHBOR'S lawn equipment is the worst'.


So it seemed logical that you were talking about residential lawn equipment. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> The post you quoted said:
> 
> So it seemed logical that you were talking about residential lawn equipment. Sorry for the confusion.


I thought my first comment was in regards to someone commenting on landscaping companies waking them up (who I find tend to start very early).
I may have misread the first post, but that's what I thought it was in regards, but it surely got mixed later. I'm sure these new "lighter duty" electrics are quite a bit quieter.
But that Ryobi Zero turn sure looks close to full ICE Residential Duty (but I still think it's just shy of it), and getting close to noise level too.

BTW, I now see why Ryobi went with Lead Acid batteries on their Riding Electric Mowers. It's exactly what the well established Electric Golf Carts have used for decades.
I ended up getting my wife an Electric Golf Cart (Club Car MY15 Used). Batteries last around 6-8 years (if pampered) and cost about $1000 to replace (Six 8V batteries). That's a heck of lot of gasoline for a lawn mower. Ryobi uses 3 (or 4?) 12V (some Electric Golf carts do as well). My wife absolutely loves the golf cart though. I felt it was the safest thing for her to use, definitely made the right choice. I sure wanted that Ryobi Electric Zero Turn though.

What's really funny though, on the Electric Golf carts is you can pay extra to unlock higher performance (13 mph vs 30 mph top speed) !! The Golf Carts have been using Tesla's concept of software capped performance for like a decade !!
We didn't buy the ludicrous mode option though. No OTA updates though. New models have Regen Braking and One Pedal driving is also a software option (no charge).


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Although the Ryobi Electric mowers are very impressive for Residential use, it will be a heck of long time before they can store enough juice to run all day, close to non stop like Landscapers do.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

As I said on a forum once, I’d like to buy 40 electric mowers and put one in every driveway in my neighborhood. Next would be electric leaf blowers. Arrrgh.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> "Begun the mow wars have." - Mowda


Presenting Mowda with his custom Ego Power Plus walk behind mower!!! Sized proportionally for his success! Painstakingly crafted by the skilled trades-Wookiees of Kashyyyk to withstand the rugged terrain of Dagobah (which is easily mistaken for rural Virginia to the untrained eye)! Observe the under shot revealing a lawn falling to the dark side's worst nightmare....dual mower lightsaber blades that ignite via simple push button!!! The unique sheering action of the kyber crystal powered lightsaber mowing blades will leave only the finest, most precisely cut lawns in the galaxy!! It's a FORCE to be reckoned with!










Brought to you proudly bet L. Calrissian, famed entrepreneur and leader of Cloud City. 
"Cloud City: Why the hell did we build this?"


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Lady Sprite Blue said:


> As I said on a forum once, I'd like to buy 40 electric mowers and put one in every driveway in my neighborhood. Next would be electric leaf blowers. Arrrgh.


I do have a battery powered leaf blower, it's not near as powerful as gas powered and still pretty loud. I won't try to quantify as the earlier conversation, but loud. My mom has a plug in electric I use at her house once in a while and let's just say you really need ear protection to use hers, I'm not sure you are going to save a lot of sound pollution with the leaf blowers, but every one of them are different !!


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

GDN said:


> I do have a battery powered leaf blower, it's not near as powerful as gas powered and still pretty loud. I won't try to quantify as the earlier conversation, but loud. My mom has a plug in electric I use at her house once in a while and let's just say you really need ear protection to use hers, I'm not sure you are going to save a lot of sound pollution with the leaf blowers, but every one of them are different !!


For grins I measured my Huscavarna riding mower. Note that 90% of all the (low end) residential mowers are the the exact same unit Craftsman, Yardman, MTD, John Deere, Cub Cadet etc.
Using my crude phone for an SPL meter I got 92 dB motor only, 106 dB when you engage the blades (14 dB louder than the motor) my ears agree, it's freaken loud and I have to wear ear protection.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

mswlogo said:


> Using my crude phone for an SPL meter...


Is this an app you used? Could you specify please? Would be handy to have in some other situations.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

GDN said:


> I do have a battery powered leaf blower, it's not near as powerful as gas powered and still pretty loud. I won't try to quantify as the earlier conversation, but loud. My mom has a plug in electric I use at her house once in a while and let's just say you really need ear protection to use hers, I'm not sure you are going to save a lot of sound pollution with the leaf blowers, but every one of them are different !!


I was using an old corded Honda leaf blower. It was next to worthless. Then I got an Ego as a present. I took it out and hit the turbo button and immediately the pine straw in a flower bed was gone. Oops!!! I love the thing and it isn't even their most powerful blower. There is a more powerful version out now.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Is this an app you used? Could you specify please? Would be handy to have in some other situations.


Just search the Store for "SPL"

I use one called Spectrum Analyzer RTA that I don't know what I even paid, but probably paid plenty. Plenty of free ones or ones with ads.

It was funny once. In a meeting with half dozen geeky co-workers something came up on how loud something was. Everyone had an SPL app.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

My 80V leaf blower is pretty powerful and not too noisy.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

garsh said:


> To avoid this, don't transition immediately from "self-propelled" to pulling the mower backwards


Is this 4wd self propelled or just front? I just tip my fwd mower back to transition and let the wheels continue to spin in the air. No issues.

I have an ego Carbon Fiber weed whacker and the leaf blower. Because more carbon the better lol. If the mower wasn't so darn expensive after reading all the positives here I'd love to get one. Unfortunately I just got a new push mower last year before I understood how good the ego stuff was. And my new Webber just ate into my "yard funds" for the year.

Will be keeping an eye out for an electric mower in the future though!! Tons of valuable input here!


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Is this 4wd self propelled or just front? I just tip my fwd mower back to transition and let the wheels continue to spin in the air. No issues.
> 
> I have an ego Carbon Fiber weed whacker and the leaf blower. Because more carbon the better lol. If the mower wasn't so darn expensive after reading all the positives here I'd love to get one. Unfortunately I just got a new push mower last year before I understood how good the ego stuff was. And my new Webber just ate into my "yard funds" for the year.
> 
> Will be keeping an eye out for an electric mower in the future though!! Tons of valuable input here!


It's RWD.


----------



## saltsman (Dec 17, 2018)

We have about 3 acres of lawn to mow and went with the Cub Cadet RZT-S Zero: https://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/cubcadet/rzt™-s-zero









The mower itself is pretty "residential" in constriction and is a little underpowered for tall/heavy grass but the electric part is fantastic and we can mow the entire thing on one charge. Will never go back to gas - ever. Best part is the wife isn't intimidated by it and loves to run the mower -- so, that's a win!!

If you don't need zero-turn, there is a newer model - the Cub Cadet CC 30 E Electric Rider with a lithium-ion battery. Supposedly will do one acre on a charge. https://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/...actors/cc30/cc-30-e-electric-rider-2019-cc30e









If you really want the big boy, Mean Green Mowers makes a line of battery commercial mowers that are something else. https://meangreenproducts.com


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Electric leaf/grass blowers v. NO LEAF/GRASS BLOWERS. Grass can easily decompose on the lawn so it doesn’t really need to be blown...unless the neighborhood grass police insist. Leaves can be raked and piled or bagged. The amount of noise pollution from blowers may not seem like much unless you’re sitting outside next door and trying to have a conversation. Every reduction of CO2 is helpful. Just say’in.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've been traveling and finally got to mow the lawn after 19 days...the grass was up to my knees in spots. My battery mower went through it without a sweat, no slow down. My old dino mower would have constantly bogged down and taken so much longer. Still loving it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Amazon Prime Members, Lightning Deal!
Only $220
23% sold at time of posting.
8 hours remaining at time of posting.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

garsh said:


> Amazon Prime Members, Lightning Deal!
> Only $220
> 23% sold at time of posting.
> 8 hours remaining at time of posting.


I looked at the different Greenworks mowers and dismissed this one due to it's twin blade design and the fact that it's not brushless. I really wanted their 80v self-propelled 21", but nobody had them in stock, so I went with the 40v Elite brushless 21" self-propelled with 6Ah battery. It seems to do the job for me.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Perhaps not Lawnmower related, but certainly garden machinery... 
I recently bought a Greenworks 40v Leaf Blower, for the sole purpose of blowing loose snow off the car before starting to heat... 
Where we live up here we tend to get a lot of snow, and very cold temps, so it generally doesnt stick to things so much..

Also, Ryan Mcaffrey gave me a great idea to use the Leaf Blower to dry the car after washing in the summer!


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Gabzqc said:


> Also, Ryan Mcaffrey gave me a great idea to use the Leaf Blower to dry the car after washing in the summer!


I just ordered their 14" brushless weed wacker to go with my lawn mower, but maybe I'll buy their blower to dry my bikes. For my model 3 I use a microfiber towel as a shammy, and it makes short work of removing water droplets after a wash, and as a side benefit I build up my grip while wringing it out.


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

I had (still have it in my shed) a Neuton CE6 electric mower. I used it for about 6-7 years. I think I paid about $300 for it new. It was a pretty good mower. At first the only thing I wasn't 100% happy with was that even at the highest setting, it still cut my grass a little short. But unfortunately, as time went by the price of replacement batteries got way outta hand. I forget what they cost at first, but now, one battery is $199! The mower is rated to cut 1/2 acre. I have 3/4. So I need 2 batteries, 2x$199=$400 (rounded up), plus shipping. So now I have a Husqvarna AWD self propelled gas mower. Maybe after the Husqvarna dies I'll think about electric again.

Nice to read all these posts and see there are a few more choices now. Maybe in a few years, electric will give me all I want from a mower and I'll be back.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

I just picked up one of these at Lowes, the end of season sale price was too good to pass up. Price is good until Christmas.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenworks...ectric-Lawn-Mower-Battery-Included/1000410713

I grabbed a $20 off $100 coupon from eBay for $1.99 to bring the cost down to $165. Then the Lowes credit card took another 5% off!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Gabzqc said:


> Perhaps not Lawnmower related, but certainly garden machinery...
> I recently bought a Greenworks 40v Leaf Blower, for the sole purpose of blowing loose snow off the car before starting to heat...
> Where we live up here we tend to get a lot of snow, and very cold temps, so it generally doesnt stick to things so much..
> 
> Also, Ryan Mcaffrey gave me a great idea to use the Leaf Blower to dry the car after washing in the summer!


The concept of being able to blow slow is so foreign to me. I laugh at first, then get a little angry out of jealousy. Our snow is usually closer to concrete.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

JWardell said:


> The concept of being able to blow slow is so foreign to me. I laugh at first, then get a little angry out of jealousy. Our snow is usually closer to concrete.


Our snow can fall with ambient temperature around -10c or lower... so its very powdery... 
OF course, it may not work... but its worth a shot!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I've gotten all the amusement I can from pulling up to the gas station in the Tesla and filling up the jerry can for the lawn mower. [1]

I hate having a collection of different batteries for power tools which died as much from age as from use (anyone need a Bosch 14.4v? or an orphan dremel battery? or another orphan dremel battery?)

I have a collection of Ryobi one+ 18V batteries for the drill but you guys are talking 40V, 60v or higher for your lawnmower - the 13" Ryobi that uses 4A one+ batteries seems like a joke compared to a 60V workhorse.

I have a small lawn that my current 20" deck does in 20m tops including filling and walking from front to back, so the 13" small seems in theory enough to handle the job and i certainly have enough batteries to swap in/out as need be.

convince me otherwise, those with experience.

[1] it was a lot. a lot of amusement. i'd flip up the charge port ... i'd wander around ... i fed people a line that as Ford/GM expanded into EV, Tesla was expanding into ICE. Trust me, i'm a funny funny man (just don't ask my wife, she's still mad I regularly fake my death).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> convince me otherwise, those with experience.


If it's an inexpensive purchase, give it a try. Keep your gas mower as a backup short term until you're convinced that it works for you.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeah I have string trimmer (with polesaw attachment), mower, chainsaw, blower that all use the same battery. I have not been disappointed. I can mow my whole smallish lawn on one battery. I store no gasoline at home.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

what battery system, and what size deck on the lawnmower?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

interesting thread. My 14 yr old MTD 46" rider has suffered cutting deck warp. Chews up the belts and but cut isn't too bad. Cheap metal for residential use. I live in Florida so it probably ran 42 cuts a year at almost an hour a cut. Belts and oil and gas were the only maintenance required. Replacement deck $800, not happening.

So looked at electric, Cub Cadet 42" zero turn. But consumer reports states battery replacement is $800, 6yr predictability but that seems long especially with batteries in very high temp garage all year. Not ready to jump on that.

Going to shop big riders during off season. Gas machines about $1000 less in this category.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> what battery system, and what size deck on the lawnmower?


I'm using the Kobalt (Lowes) 80V system. I think the mower is 21"


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I'd price the battery for the Cadet separate. Maybe not from Cadet. I think they are std gelcell batteries.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> what battery system, and what size deck on the lawnmower?


I switched to most of my lawn tools being battery-operated a really long time ago, and went with Black and Decker. Then I decided to try out an electric lawn mower 2 years ago, and went with Ego. I also added an Ego backpack leaf blower (I could rent it out as a ghost buster halloween costume) and an Ego chain saw. So, I have 2 battery systems actively going, which is ok by me because there are the little B&D batteries for the little stuff and the big Ego batteries for the bigger stuff. I've been very happy with all of it. No notable battery degradation, but not that I've attempted to measure it. They have the charge I need when I need it. Didn't arrive at these brands through any in-depth analysis of the options. But once I have them going, I would be more likely to add to these collections rather than complicating it with a third system. My energy station:


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

sweet!


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

The Kobalt (very similar to Greenworks) charges the 80V battery in about 20-30 min. I jut hung a charger on the wall. I never need more than one charger.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I got sick and tired of my ICE lawn and garden equipment (two cycle gas/oil mix, hard starting, frequent breakdowns), so about two years ago started switching to Ego. Very happy with the string trimer and leaf blower. Then got the 18" chainsaw, and haven't picked up my big heavy Stihl except for the biggest jobs (timber to lumber processing) since. Now looking at one of the Ego mowers - end of season discounts. My push mower died years ago, but I have very little mow-able lawn at the moment. I still have an ICE log splitter (not running) and pressure washer.

One thing I have found is that it's worth getting the biggest battery for the tools. The smaller 2.5Ah batteries are fine though (smaller tools usually come with one of those), but you may have to change them out if you have a bigger job to do. The 5Ah gets me through just about everything, and is a must for the chainsaw. It's usually a better deal to buy the tool with the battery. Very expensive if you buy it later.

These tools are always ready to go. Just put in the battery and pull the trigger. No cord to pull, no gas tank to fill, and usually quieter. My arm is also much happier.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I use Ego for lawn tools. I love their mower, string trimmer, hedge trimmer and edger. I have several batteries that came with them. They are interchangeable. For small stuff I use Craftsman. That’s drill, impact, power saw and tire pump. I’m very happy with my choices. I could be just as happy with other brands compared to Craftsman but I prefer the Ego tools over everything else.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't even tried to consolidate batteries

Mower: Ego 56v Lithium-Ion
Mower: Robomower 24v lead-acid
String Trimmer: Black & Decker 20v Lithium-Ion
Drill: DeWalt 14v Ni-Cd
Drill: DeWalt 20v Lithium-Ion (I recently upgraded)
My chain saws and snowblower are still corded.
I'm thinking about getting an Ego leaf blower. Watching to see if the end-of-season clearance prices go any lower.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Similar to @garsh, I've accumulated a series of interesting battery-driven technologies over the last decade or so. Haven't managed much standardization but direction is DeWalt's 20v products wherever possible:

Mower: none, too old, pay someone else to mow, edge, and blow dry
DeWalt 20v: Hammer Drill/Impact Driver/Blower/String Trimmer/Tire Inflator/MultiTool/Jigsaw/Circular Saw/Shop Vac. Have several batteries from 2A to 5A. Note the 2A are terrific for odd jobs around the house as they have plenty of power and are so much lighter than the larger amperage batteries.
Greenworks 24v and 40v: Chainsaw/Blower/String Trimmer/Hedge Clipper/2nd Blower/Pole Saw. Greenworks batteries and chargers have both proven unsatisfactory to me lasting short periods of time, and warranty exchanges are very cumbersome. Buying no more and transitioning to DeWalt.
Black & Decker 3.6v: Hedge Clippers/Garden Shears/Flashlight/Hedge Trimmer. All discontinued today but still working...somewhat.
Milwaukee M18v: Caulk & Adhesive Gun
Porter-Cable 20v: Finishing Nailer
Sprayers-Plus 12v: Powered Home Sprayer (soooo much easier than pump sprayers, BTW)
Nissan LEAF 24KWh: 2012 SL bought new in 02/2012 delivering a whopping 30 miles of city driving
Tesla Model3 75KWh-ish: LR RWD bought new in 07/2018 delivering fun transportation and joy
So no larger draw items like mowers and commercial-use tools, but a boatload of various batteries floating around on a bank of chargers.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> For small stuff I use Craftsman. That's drill, impact, power saw and tire pump. I'm very happy with my choices. I could be just as happy with other brands compared to Craftsman but I prefer the Ego tools over everything else.


I have a Craftsman drill that is 4-5 years old. I tried to buy an extra battery last summer and could not find one, so that was disappointing.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Look on Amazon. There may be knock offs. If it is NiMH or NiCad, Batterys+ or similar rebuilds packs with new cells.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> Look on Amazon. There may be knock offs. If it is NiMH or NiCad, Batterys+ or similar rebuilds packs with new cells.


I did look last year, but couldn't find the right one.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I have a Craftsman drill that is 4-5 years old. I tried to buy an extra battery last summer and could not find one, so that was disappointing.


i can't even find Crafstman any more in Canada.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Try one of the local battery stores like batteries + or similar. They rebuild packs with new cells.
You may be able to find a Youtube video telling you how to DIY.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> Try one of the local battery stores like batteries + or similar. They rebuild packs with new cells.
> You may be able to find a Youtube video telling you how to DIY.


That's good for when your battery no longer holds a charge. Fortunately mine still does but I was looking for a spare.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

ebay? Since you don't (as) much care if it is good since you can get it rebuilt.
I get a lot of responses by searching the model number in google.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I have a Craftsman drill that is 4-5 years old. I tried to buy an extra battery last summer and could not find one, so that was disappointing.


Did they change the size? Lowe's has them but my stuff is fairly new. I only picked Craftsman because Lowes incorrectly stocked an end cap with brushless kits instead Ed of the cheaper ones. I got the drill and impact plus several batteries for $99. I do like their tire pump.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> Did they change the size? Lowe's has them but my stuff is fairly new. I only picked Craftsman because Lowes incorrectly stocked an end cap with brushless kits instead Ed of the cheaper ones. I got the drill and impact plus several batteries for $99. I do like their tire pump.


Yes, I bought a pair from Lowe's last summer and had to return them.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Here's an interesting data point: My first lion tool was Worx's first as-seen-on-TV product, their Worx GT trimmer. I bought it in 2006 and it's still going strong. That includes the original battery, which while not what it used to be, after 14 years it still has enough to trim my property. Impressive battery life IMO. 
I like Worx because they seem to innovate some good and usual ideas into their tools, and are reasonably priced as well (you can find them at a good discount on ebay).
Then a few years ago I got their mower off amazon for just $250 including two 56V batteries. It is so much lighter and easier than my gas mower, and zero maintenance and trouble starting. Wish I did that years ago.
Lion batteries have become cheap enough that most power tools are better than their gas counterparts now. It's impressive to see ride-on electric mowers now! Unless you're a landscaper using tools all day long, everyone else should be getting electric tools from now on.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

If a landscaper, just plug in at the house you're working. By the time you leave, you'll be charged.
I have a 30+ year old Sony 8mm video camera. Pulled it out to transcribe tapes to digital. The Li(something) battery still holds a charge and seems to work!
I haven't tried any endurance because I don't want to mess up any tapes.

Back to tools, you'll see more LiIon tools used my pro mechanics instead of air.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

saw a "pneumatic" LIon battery nail gun early in the year by a tradesman working on a pocket door. D*mn sweet. My air compressor nail gun involves the P&C pancake being pulled out and fighting with an almost flexible hose. no wonder that trades are using batteries more and more over air.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Here's an interesting data point: My first lion tool was Worx's first as-seen-on-TV product, their Worx GT trimmer. I bought it in 2006 and it's still going strong. That includes the original battery, which while not what it used to be, after 14 years it still has enough to trim my property. Impressive battery life IMO.
> I like Worx because they seem to innovate some good and usual ideas into their tools, and are reasonably priced as well (you can find them at a good discount on ebay).
> Then a few years ago I got their mower off amazon for just $250 including two 56V batteries. It is so much lighter and easier than my gas mower, and zero maintenance and trouble starting. Wish I did that years ago.
> Lion batteries have become cheap enough that most power tools are better than their gas counterparts now. It's impressive to see ride-on electric mowers now! Unless you're a landscaper using tools all day long, everyone else should be getting electric tools from now on.


I was unfamiliar with Worx until this year when a national cross Canada hardware store started carrying the line. This particular store has never had a "high quality product line" IMHO, so I dismissed Worx.

perhaps I should give it a second consideration.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> saw a "pneumatic" LIon battery nail gun early in the year by a tradesman working on a pocket door. D*mn sweet. My air compressor nail gun involves the P&C pancake being pulled out and fighting with an almost flexible hose. no wonder that trades are using batteries more and more over air.


Not a tradesman, just a homeowner, but when I put up crown moldings in three rooms of our home, the battery-driven Porter-Cable finishing nailer was a huge benefit. Compared against an air-driven nail gun, the battery model is lighter to hold above your head, easier to manipulate without an air hose attached to it, more than enough power, long lasting charge as I finished all three rooms on one charge with bars to spare, no noisy compressor within earshot, no electrical outlet needed for compressor and cord to trip over...lots of benefits at least for me.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i remember borrowning a neighbours air hose nailer to put up crown molding. what a revolutionary day. So to hear that the battery-drivens are even better ... i'm going to have to try one out - thanks!


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> saw a "pneumatic" LIon battery nail gun early in the year by a tradesman working on a pocket door. D*mn sweet. My air compressor nail gun involves the P&C pancake being pulled out and fighting with an almost flexible hose. no wonder that trades are using batteries more and more over air.


I may have to try one of these, at least for the lighter gauge (18 to pin nailer) work. Lugging a compressor everywhere is a real PITA (however, the Cybertruck will change that). I'm in the Makita ecosystem though, but I'm sure they have one too. BTW, poly hoses don't fight back as hard as rubber hoses, and they are lighter.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah, in the shop i have a polly wind-back hose mounted in the ceiling so I can pull it any where i need. i just plug the 25" rubber into that and ignore the rubber hose. but when I'm blowing out the water systems in fall or shingling the siding on a shed the pancake and the rubber hose get a road trip.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> I was unfamiliar with Worx until this year when a national cross Canada hardware store started carrying the line. This particular store has never had a "high quality product line" IMHO, so I dismissed Worx.
> 
> perhaps I should give it a second consideration.


Worx is not "high end" (overpriced name brand where you pay for the brand but it's still made in China), it is more homeowner-targeted. It is chinese, but previously manufactured those high end name brands, and other founder from Bosch, created it to innovate new ideas and sell directly to consumers. Gosh, that sounds familiar!
They have a lot of thoughtful features, some fundamentally multiplying functionality, some just ergonomic, none that add cost. Similar to Dyson's mechanics without the upcharge. Definitely recommended for yard tools. Probably not tough enough for super high use power tools. 
Greenworks makes nice stuff but much too high priced for me.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks! I'll definitely take another look at worx


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Home Depots in my area seem to be putting all of their Ego mowers on clearance.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

thanks - i'll see what my local HD or CT can do.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

End of mowing season in PA?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

garsh said:


> The Home Depots in my area seem to be putting all of their Ego mowers on clearance.


i got a 21" self propelled model with the 7.5 Ah battery for $400. It's an older model, but it works great. The battery alone is nearly worth that much.

looks like Ego is moving to Lowe's.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> End of mowing season in PA?


It's getting close, but this move has been coming for a while, due to what @gary in NY says:


gary in NY said:


> looks like Ego is moving to Lowe's.


Home Depot appears to be all-in on Ryobi stuff now.
Well, not exclusively, but they had a lot more Ryobi stuff on display than any other brand.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

well it is spring and a man's thoughts turn to to .... LAWN CARE!

first cut was last weekend (i know a week or two late, but I was busy) and I am still thinking that electric may be the way to go. My current ICE is still fine, and pulling up in the Tesla to fill a jerry can is amusing, but i still get a pull.

Stihl has released a line of battery mowers and the 460 is getting all around good reviews. I have a stihl line trimmer (ICE) and it has lasted and performed better than all others before it. I am definitely liking the Stihl quality.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> first cut was last weekend (i know a week or two late, but I was busy)


First week of April is usually the start of lawn mowing here. I thought you were in Canada where it is even colder. Do you live in a mild, temperate pocket?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yes I do. think seattle or portland for climate. i'm 10 minutes from the 49th parallel.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> yes I do. think seattle or portland for climate. i'm 10 minutes from the 49th parallel.


Pretty much rain forest, isn't it?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

FRC said:


> Pretty much rain forest, isn't it?


until they cut down the trees, but don't get me started. back to lawn mowers - has anyone experience with the Stihl battery lawn mowers?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Pretty much rain forest, isn't it?


@iChris93, I was shocked to learn that the Pacific Northwest really _is_ classified as a rainforest.

https://pacifictemperaterainforest.weebly.com/pacific-temperate-rainforest.html


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have no experience with Stihl lawn mowers but it seems that everything they make is quality. That being said my Kobalt 22" is about 5 years old and I've had no trouble with it. It is not self driving. 
The blade is probably as important as any other part of the mower. Pay attention and get the right one for your application - mulching, bagging, etc.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> @iChris93, I was shocked to learn that the Pacific Northwest really _is_ classified as a rainforest.
> 
> https://pacifictemperaterainforest.weebly.com/pacific-temperate-rainforest.html


Hmmm, just not a tropical rainforest I would envision.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

sorry @iChris93 i thought you were joking. Yes, as @garsh referenced, we are a rainforest. in the few times I get to walk in any kind of remaining forest around here it becomes a different world. not warm, but definitely wet.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> sorry @iChris93 i thought you were joking. Yes, as @garsh referenced, we are a rainforest. in the few times I get to walk in any kind of remaining forest around here it becomes a different world. not warm, but definitely wet.


I remember how green Oregon was the one time I visited there. I should have realized it was considered a rainforest!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I remember how green Oregon was the one time I visited there. I should have realized it was considered a rainforest!


And all you people 'funnied" my rainforest post! Some of us'ns in Jawja gots a brain or two in they head! And @lance.bailey, Stihl does indeed make high quality tools.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> And all you people 'funnied" my rainforest post! Some of us'ns in Jawja gots a brain or two in they head! And @lance.bailey, Stihl does indeed make high quality tools.


If anyone else would have said it, I would have believed them


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

If anyone wants to experience tropical weather like a rainforest, come to S. Florida in the summer. 
Back to the subject...I made a first step to electric lawn equipment with a 40V Ryobi weedeater/trimmer. It is so much nicer than gas.

However I have a 46" Gas Lawn Tractor and electric has not quite caught up yet. Consumer Reports review of Cub Cadet's first product was marginal. More Cub Cadet's coming. I see a 42" Craftsman now but only 1 hour run time, that's cutting it close, too small a battery. Ego and others are coming.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

NR4P said:


> If anyone wants to experience tropical weather like a rainforest, come to S. Florida in the summer.
> Back to the subject...I made a first step to electric lawn equipment with a 40V Ryobi weedeater/trimmer. It is so much nicer than gas.
> 
> However I have a 46" Gas Lawn Tractor and electric has not quite caught up yet. Consumer Reports review of Cub Cadet's first product was marginal. More Cub Cadet's coming. I see a 42" Craftsman now but only 1 hour run time, that's cutting it close, too small a battery. Ego and others are coming.


Sounds like the same problem of most EV's. If the mower can't get the range to get the job done, why spend that kind of money? They'll pretend to never understand why it didn't sell.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Unlike cars, it's pretty easy to switch out batteries in lawn equipment.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Feathermerchant said:


> Unlike cars, it's pretty easy to switch out batteries in lawn equipment.


when many of them come with a dummy slot to hold/keep a spare battery for swappin' - all I can say is to take the hint, one battery obviously isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Doesn't bother me. I have several 80V Kobalt tools. Hedge trimmer, weed eater (with polesaw and edger attachments), chainsay, blower, lawn mower. So I have many batteries and chargers.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Feathermerchant said:


> Unlike cars, it's pretty easy to switch out batteries in lawn equipment.


But just like cars, those batteries make owning an EV a difficult proposition if the original battery doesn't last. Bought my eGO a couple years ago and while its WAY better then my ICE, I'm expecting the battery to last me 5+ years. Any less and I'm going back to an ICE mower considering the battery alone costs as much as an ICE mower.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

You might try Kobalt. I'm pretty sure many of my tools are >5yrs old and I've not had a battery problem yet. Since charge/discharge cycles have the most effect on battery life, our tool batteries will probably age out (over 10 yrs) before they wear out. Unless you are a professional landscaper.


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

i bought a few products from Ego back in 2018 - backpack leaf blower, a string trimmer, and a snowblower. The snowblower went in for service over the winter and was fixed under warranty. The blower and string trimmer are still going strong as are the batteries. My lawn is way too big and hilly for me to mow so I hire that out.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MnLakeBum said:


> i bought a few products from Ego back in 2018 - backpack leaf blower, a string trimmer, and a snowblower. The snowblower went in for service over the winter and was fixed under warranty. The blower and string trimmer are still going strong as are the batteries. My lawn is way too big and hilly for me to mow so I hire that out.


Here's my list of lawn care tools: Lawn chair, six-pack cooler. [Drop the mic]


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

FRC said:


> Here's my list of lawn care tools: Lawn chair, six-pack cooler. [Drop the mic]


This my goal once I find a landscaper to take care of it all. My back will appreciate that lawn chair and 6-pack.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

uh oh.

Borrowed my neighbour's Fiskars "Staysharp plus" push mower over the weekend. My lawn has never looked better. I'm not going to say that it was as easy as the gas power mower, but i could stand to lose 20 lbs. 

I had a reel action gas mower years ago and really liked it, but this Fiskars gave such a great cut I'm scouring Craigslist and doubt that i'm going with a battery after all. 

oops.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> uh oh.
> 
> Borrowed my neighbour's Fiskars "Staysharp plus" push mower over the weekend.


Um, just no. If you must use a real reel mower, do this:


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> uh oh.
> 
> Borrowed my neighbour's Fiskars "Staysharp plus" push mower over the weekend. My lawn has never looked better. I'm not going to say that it was as easy as the gas power mower, but i could stand to lose 20 lbs.
> 
> ...


Just wait until you hit a rock and chip one of the blades on the push mower. It'll stop in it's tracks and you won't be able to get them to spin anymore. I had one for a year or so and hit a rock and it totally messed with the whole mower.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I sold my gas mower before moving and now have a very small yard to mow. Any suggestions on a good cordless mower for a small yard?


----------



## Jeremyrwb (Aug 10, 2019)

After a quick survey of this thread, I didn't see the question I was looking for.

How do battery mowers hold up on wet grass? Or grass that hasn't been cut for a month? I work as a landscaper, in a fairly wet climate ( basically Seattle, probably same as... the other guy who lives in this rqinforest5) and I'm interested in switching over to electric mower/line trimmers, feel like it would save a bundle on fuel. But between working in damp/dewy grass and having to run it for 2-5h consecutively, I'm not sure how they'd measure up. Also not sure how when batteries would need to be replaced, if it's frequent enough to cost as much as gas over time then there isn't much point.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I sold my gas mower before moving and now have a very small yard to mow. Any suggestions on a good cordless mower for a small yard?


I don't own the lawn mower but I'm quite impressed with the Ego 2-stage electric snow blower. There's a 5-year warranty on the equipment, 3 years for the batteries.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jeremyrwb said:


> I work as a landscaper


Ego has a commercial-series of tools, but it doesn't appear to include a mower. I don't know how well the residential mowers will hold up to that kind of commercial use. But if you're willing to be a guinea pig, I think it could work.

The Ego mowers have large-capacity batteries that can be easily switched.
The self-propelled models say they get 75 minutes runtime from a 10Ah battery, so you would need four 10Ah batteries for five hours of continuous use.
The push models say they get 45 minutes runtime from a 5Ah battery, so you would still need four batteries (three 10Ah and one 5Ah would cover it).

Their stuff isn't cheap though, unless you wait for a sale. They do have some good sales periodically. Check Lowes periodically for sales - they just had one on other Ego tools - I picked up a Leaf Blower for $80. 

EDIT:
Here's a review of cordless mowers.
It appears that the Greenworks Commercial version was chosen for large lawns, while an Ego mower was a runner-up in that category.
The Ego won for "Most Powerful" though.

_The most powerful cordless lawnmower in our real-world cutting test was again the EGO Peak Power Self-Propelled Lawn Mower (LM2140SP). In a rather torturous cutting scenario, we let Florida Bahai grow for around 5 weeks with on-and-off summer rains. Then we ran our top self-propelled mowers through it at normalized speed settings to see who could mow the furthest. EGO's Peak Power system crushed the competition, including all but one gas mower!_​​https://www.protoolreviews.com/buying-guides/best-battery-powered-lawn-mower-review/47674/


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Jeremyrwb said:


> After a quick survey of this thread, I didn't see the question I was looking for.
> 
> How do battery mowers hold up on wet grass? Or grass that hasn't been cut for a month? I work as a landscaper, in a fairly wet climate ( basically Seattle, probably same as... the other guy who lives in this rqinforest5) and I'm interested in switching over to electric mower/line trimmers, feel like it would save a bundle on fuel. But between working in damp/dewy grass and having to run it for 2-5h consecutively, I'm not sure how they'd measure up. Also not sure how when batteries would need to be replaced, if it's frequent enough to cost as much as gas over time then there isn't much point.


take a look at Stihl. top reviews for their battery mowers and the brand is well respected.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I sold my gas mower before moving and now have a very small yard to mow. Any suggestions on a good cordless mower for a small yard?


push mower? depends a lot on how you define "small" - metric "small", or imperial "small"?

the Fiskar staysharp plus I borrowed worked great (and it's a bunch of years old without my neighbour ever sharpening it).


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Derik said:


> Just wait until you hit a rock and chip one of the blades on the push mower. It'll stop in it's tracks and you won't be able to get them to spin anymore. I had one for a year or so and hit a rock and it totally messed with the whole mower.


I had a a gas powered reel action mower that I bought at a garage sale and then I used it for 5 years on a nice flat lawn and then over 10 years on an uneven lawn full of old roots and hidden stumps. worked great but it died of old age when the back rollers and side wheels collapsed.

I replaced it with a brand new traditional rotary mower with drive wheels and a bigger gas engine. Cost about $500 in 2007 or so - it was not a cheap priced mower and a name brand. About the 3rd time out, when it bounced over a root, the blade hit the root and the vertical drive shaft BENT in the mower destroying it. Blade did not bend or snap, the drive shaft bent.

Crap mowers are crap mowers, regardless of them being rotary, reel, gas, battery or push and even good mowers can have bad things happen to them.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> depends a lot on how you define "small" - metric "small", or imperial "small"?


How about desert small? I'd say less than 700 square feet.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

push mower man 

https://albuquerque.craigslist.org/grd/d/los-lunas-fiskars-reel-type-push-mower/7300711956.htmlhttps://albuquerque.craigslist.org/hsh/d/albuquerque-fiskars-manual-mower/7312543124.html
disclosure - no affiliations.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> How about desert small? I'd say less than 700 square feet.


Scissors?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

700 square feet? Just get a weed wacker.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Jeremyrwb said:


> After a quick survey of this thread, I didn't see the question I was looking for.
> 
> How do battery mowers hold up on wet grass? Or grass that hasn't been cut for a month? I work as a landscaper, in a fairly wet climate ( basically Seattle, probably same as... the other guy who lives in this rqinforest5) and I'm interested in switching over to electric mower/line trimmers, feel like it would save a bundle on fuel. But between working in damp/dewy grass and having to run it for 2-5h consecutively, I'm not sure how they'd measure up. Also not sure how when batteries would need to be replaced, if it's frequent enough to cost as much as gas over time then there isn't much point.


Personally, I have the EGO self propelled mower and get about 1hr run time on a 7ah battery. Been using it 2+ years and it's still running strong. Though now I'm seeing the red light indicator towards the end of mowing so that 1hr seems to be coming down after a couple years. To get 2-5hrs you'd need to buy a battery for each hour and they're going for about $350 each!!!

You may want to look into the cub cadet line for commercial use:
https://www.cubcadet.com/en_US/riding-lawn-mowers/electric-riding-mowers


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> push mower man


Yep, been using a reel push mower for 20+ years. But then again, I don't have a big 700 sq foot lawn like @iChris93 , maybe half that.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> Yep, been using a reel push mower for 20+ years. But then again, I don't have a big 700 sq foot lawn like @iChris93 , maybe half that.


Maybe I should consider a riding mower.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

confirm the turn radius unless you want to also be cutting your neighbour's lawn.


----------



## JMart (Sep 12, 2017)

It would be a little overkill for a 700sf yard, but is anyone considering the new Ego riding mower?
Or does anyone own one yet?
I'm trying to justify the $5k price tag by subtracting the cost of annual service (which I currently do myself), but I don't think I can get there yet. Hopefully prices come down significantly in the next couple years.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm very happy with my ego self propelled mower. I was lucky and got it at HD when they were clearing out the ego line. It has the 7.5ah battery, which is enough to do the relatively small mowable area on my property. It's also an older model, but that didn't matter to me considering the clearance price.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I sold my gas mower before moving and now have a very small yard to mow. Any suggestions on a good cordless mower for a small yard?


I have had no problems with my Kobalt 80V. But for a small yard they make a 40V mower. If they make a 40V string trimmer that would allow you to use the same batteries for both.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'll chime in with a recommendation, now that battery mowers are becoming so common and all the brands are jumping on them, consider getting one that shares batteries with your other tools. For example Home Depot peddles Ryobi stuff to the point that they have a huge lineup of tools that can use the same batteries. The batteries are still the most expensive part, and you will probably want two large capacity $$$ for a mower, but it's not such a bad hit if you can use them in a number of tools, especially when you can pick up those tools sans batteries for cheap.

In my case I'm a big fan of Worx, and two large 20V batteries combine to 40V for the higher powered tools like a mower, snowblower, and chainsaw...and still can be used individually for drills etc. Other brands play this trick now, allowing you to get even more use out of the tools and batteries.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have Kobalt mower string trimmer, hedge trimmer, chainsaw. All use 80V 2Ah batteries. I can mow my yard with one battery. The others generally wear my out by two batteries or so. Have not replaced a battery yet in about 4 or 5 years. The charger can recharge one in about 20 minutes too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> ...consider getting one that shares batteries with your other tools.


Home Depot stopped carrying EGO tools several months ago.
I already owned the POWER+ 21" SELF-PROPELLED MOWER with POWER+ 7.5 AMP HOUR BATTERY and POWER+ RAPID CHARGER so I started visiting various Home Depots to see what leftover EGO tools they had on clearance.
So far I've picked up:

The POWER+ 5.0 AMP HOUR BATTERY WITH FUEL GAUGE and POWER+ 56 VOLT CHARGER for $0
The store had a POWER+ 650 CFM BLOWER display model, but all that was left was a box stored up high with a battery & charger in it. I asked how much they wanted for it - the manager handed it to me and said to have a nice day 

The POWER+ 8" EDGER & POWER HEAD for $43
The POWER+ 16" CHAIN SAW for $43
The POWER+ 530 CFM BLOWER for $82 (that was actually a sale at Amazon)
So now I'm all-in on the EGO ecosystem.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I sold my gas mower before moving and now have a very small yard to mow. Any suggestions on a good cordless mower for a small yard?


I'm in the Ego system and love their products. The leaf blower is awesome, the string trimmer works great, and the edger is also good. The mower is great to use. I just wish I had the new dual blade model.


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

I also have the EGO mower and trimmer. We have a small yard, but the EGO has more than enough battery to get it done! I love that it starts right up and I never have to worry about it running out of gas.

I wish they’d make a combo blower/vacuum because we get a lot of leaves in the Fall...

Sean


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

SR22 - Try a new blade (non-OEM). The blade makes the mower.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> I'm in the Ego system and love their products. The leaf blower is awesome, the string trimmer works great, and the edger is also good. The mower is great to use. I just wish I had the new dual blade model.


I have no yard care equipment, I have people. I only weighed in here to say happy birthday @SR22pilot!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> The blade makes the mower.


My Ego mower has made it through 2 flawless years, then this spring, it was straining and the batteries were draining fast. Have a 1/2 acre lot that we could normally mow at least 75% with the 7.5 Ah battery and finish off with a just a fraction of a 5.0 Ah battery. This spring, though, we were draining both batteries and not even getting half the yard done. Replaced the blade, and now totally back to normal with the batteries lasting as they should. Just got the basic OEM blade that got us back up and running… @Feathermerchant, I'm curious what non-OEM blade you recommend?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

FRC said:


> I have no yard care equipment, I have people. I only weighed in here to say happy birthday @SR22pilot!


Much appreciated.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> SR22 - Try a new blade (non-OEM). The blade makes the mower.


There are other changes besides the blade. However, the one I currently have works well enough that I can't justify the upgrade.

something I don't recall getting mentioned is being able to power the wheels of the mower without the blade turning. When the yard is done it is a nice feature.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Is a replacement blade the only way to go? Can you not sharpen these blades like we used to do in the past? Not sure what they are made of, but 2 minutes with a small grinder used to get you right back into good mowing.

I'm like @FRC, currently I have people, but I'm likely about to go a bit crazy and likely put artificial turf in the backyard. If I do that I will likely go back to doing the small bit of the rest of it myself. I've got some reading to do back through this thread as I may be back in the hunt for a mower.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Is a replacement blade the only way to go? Can you not sharpen these blades like we used to do in the past? Not sure what they are made of, but 2 minutes with a small grinder used to get you right back into good mowing.


I sharpen my Ego's blade (as well as my Robomower's three small blades) every season.
Maybe some people aren't aware that blades need to be sharpened regularly?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> I sharpen my Ego's blade (as well as my Robomower's three small blades) every season.
> Maybe some people aren't aware that blades need to be sharpened regularly?


My ego gets sharpened every day, I'm glad to know we can sharpen the blade too 

My deciding factor will likely be if anyone has started making a vacuum feature for the blower. Some gas powered blowers used to have a vacuum feature, but I've not been in the market for something like this in a long time, so I've got to start my research.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

My dremel even came with an attachment for grinding lawnmower blades. makes it pretty fast and bomb proof for sharpening


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> My dremel even came with an attachment for grinding lawnmower blades. makes it pretty fast and bomb proof for sharpening


I have that attachment, but I've never used it. I'm used to using my bench grinder.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> I have that attachment, but I've never used it. I'm used to using my bench grinder.


i was skeptical too, but it works pretty good. I've used the bench grinder, a hand file and the belt sander (carborundum belt - see those sparks fly!) but the dremel is pretty darn good.

reminds me, it's that time of the year again ...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I sharpen my Ego's blade (as well as my Robomower's three small blades) every season.
> Maybe some people aren't aware that blades need to be sharpened regularly?


We were sharpening the blade regularly so we didn't suspect it being the problem. But before we contacted Ego customer service, decided to try a $25 blade switch and glad we did. The sharpening had not kept the blade from degrading enough to affect the lawn mower's performance.



GDN said:


> My deciding factor will likely be if anyone has started making a vacuum feature for the blower. Some gas powered blowers used to have a vacuum feature,


I have a 40V Black and Decker blower with vacuum capability. It's awful and virtually useless. Please let us know if you find one with a vacuum feature that is worthwhile.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> We were sharpening the blade regularly so we didn't suspect it being the problem. But before we contacted Ego customer service, decided to try a $25 blade switch and glad we did. The sharpening had not kept the blade from degrading enough to affect the lawn mower's performance.


Do you recall what replacement blade you bought?
Sounds like an upgrade I should consider.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Do you recall what replacement blade you bought?
> Sounds like an upgrade I should consider.


21-in Standard Push Lawn Mower Blade https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-21-in-Standard-Push-Lawn-Mower-Blade/1003172714
And sorry, I bought the last one in Cranberry while Tesla service center had my car. 😬


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

When I mentioned replacing the blade I said non-OEM because the OEM on many mowers is a compromise. Maybe between mulching and picking up or other. 
My point was that the mower's blade is like the tires on your car. It has a very great effect on performance. The one I bought lifts cut grass and leaves about twice as well as the OEM blade.
Blades are pretty cheap. Try a few different ones. Yes and sharpen them when needed. Don't forget to balance either. Even new ones can be out of balance.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I sold my gas mower before moving and now have a very small yard to mow. Any suggestions on a good cordless mower for a small yard?


I ended up purchasing a Kobalt 19-inch 40 V push mower and trimmer. I have a 2.0 Ah and 4.0 Ah battery. I put the 2.0 Ah battery in the mower, as it finished charging first, and it died right as I finished the lawn.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I ended up purchasing a Kobalt 19-inch 40 V push mower and trimmer. I have a 2.0 Ah and 4.0 Ah battery. I put the 2.0 Ah battery in the mower, as it finished charging first, and it died right as I finished the lawn.


So you've got enough juice to mow your's and both neighbors?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> So you've got enough juice to mow your's and both neighbors?


If it took 2.0 Ah for my yard, and I have 6 Ah total, I could do 3 yards!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

your's and both neighbors.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> your's and both neighbors.


I can't read. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Greenworks lawn tools are Amazon's deal of the day today. 30% off their entire line.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

In depth comparison of 3 brands.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

I’m a bit surprised not to see any mention of the Toro 60V mower on this thread. I recently bought an Ego, but the Toro was a close runner-up. One of the main reasons I shied away from the Toro was that it doesn’t have single-lever height adjustment. 

I upgraded from a 10-year-old Black & Decker 36V (SPCM1936) to the latest top-of-the-line Ego mower (LM2156SP). It’s pretty nice, but it’s not as big of an improvement as I was expecting based on some of the glowing reviews. It’s lighter and wider, but the cut quality seems comparable to my old B&D.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

california just jacked up the price of that ego/worx/ryobi/stihl

https://electrek.co/2021/10/11/cali...n-equipment-and-other-small-off-road-engines/


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

It's high time we got rid of non-pollution-controlled engines. I'm sure prices will go back to normal.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> It's high time we got rid of non-pollution-controlled engines. I'm sure prices will go back to normal.


The noise pollution is horrible too.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

neighbour has his gardeners do the lawn at 9:30 every Sat morning: mowers, trimmers, edgers, blowers. real noisy. I now do the vacuuming at that time to minimize the noise I have to live with.

City trimmers ride their mowers down the path with a gas blower full throttle to clear off paths after trimming/cutting the grass on either side. Innovative, but loud.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I bought one of these this summer. Should have done it sooner


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TrevP said:


> I bought one of these this summer. Should have done it sooner
> View attachment 40212


Look at that vignette!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> your's and both neighbors.


My front yard took 5 4AH 40V batteries until I moved up to the Ryobi 54 inch 0 turn. I now get about 3 acres per charge, but the yard is slightly larger.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> My front yard took 5 4AH 40V batteries until I moved up to the Ryobi 54 inch 0 turn. I now get about 3 acres per charge, but the yard is slightly larger.


You mow over 3 acres? Wow. Good exercise! … ok, hold. Just looked up that mower. It is a ride on. Looks really cool!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Nom said:


> You mow over 3 acres? Wow. Good exercise! … ok, hold. Just looked up that mower. It is a ride on. Looks really cool!


At the last house, it took 2 Ryobi 4Ah batteries, one for the front, one for the back for the 22 inch self-propelled mower. 
At the new house, we were cycling 3 batteries off of the rapid charger to get just the (I didn't think that it was that much bigger) front yard cut. That told me that I needed a bigger mower.
The Ryobi can cut the largest area of all of the mowers that I've seen. It's rated at over 3 acres. But I'm pretty sure that it gets that only when you are at full speed (7 mph) for the entire time. 
The front yard is nice and flat and now takes less than 10 minutes to cut. Going 7 mph and getting 3 push mower widths at once is a huge increase. But then I've got 4 other areas, each much larger than the front to cut. I can't make it through the entire yard at once, but some of the areas are okay with being cut every other time (pasture type land that we are trying to tame).

It became evident to me that with mowers, it's not the speed that you cut, it's the amount of time that you cut. If you are taking a leisurely stroll, you won't be able to get anywhere the amount as if you are booking it. It's the lawnmower blades that take the energy and once they are started, the gauge starts dropping. The Ryobi 0 turn have 2 speeds for the blades than that helps significantly.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I've had two years with my eGO and while its handled everything brilliantly, I noticed mid to late this summer the low battery indicator would come on towards the end of the mow (never lit up once last year). A bit dis-heartening as it would mean in another year or two a single charge wouldn't be enough for my yard. More-so when the battery is $350+.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have the Kobalt 80V 2Ah push lawnmower. Also weedeater, chainsaw, blower and hedge trimmer. Sweet. Several years no problems.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> I've had two years with my eGO and while its handled everything brilliantly, I noticed mid to late this summer the low battery indicator would come on towards the end of the mow (never lit up once last year). A bit dis-heartening as it would mean in another year or two a single charge wouldn't be enough for my yard. More-so when the battery is $350+.


I think that it just means that you are getting older and slower. Walk faster and it won't come on


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Shareeff777 - Try sharpening the blade.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I think that it just means that you are getting older and slower. Walk faster and it won't come on


Got a better idea, now's a good a time as any to teach the kid to mow the lawn


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Got a better idea, now's a good a time as any to teach the kid to mow the lawn
> View attachment 40255


My Grandson's 3. Is that old enough?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> My Grandson's 3. Is that old enough?


Previously had my 7yo mow the lawn. He was very adamant about getting it done, but all it took was one time and he's done for a few years 😂. Didn't help that the lawn was overgrown and he was wearing jeans and a sweater.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> My Grandson's 3. Is that old enough?


He can do the downhill parts.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Just used my ego mover to mulch leaves. Worked great, but it’s easy to overheat the motor/battery depending on the size of the leaf pile. Mine was huge. So, you have to back off and let it run without a load to let things cool down. The battery indicator made it look like the battery was nearly drained, but the total job (about an hour) actually only used about a third of the 7.5ah capacity.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> I just bought one too!
> 
> EGO 21 in. 56-Volt Lithium-ion Cordless Walk Behind Self Propelled Mower
> 
> Works great so far. Well, according to my 15yo - I ain't cutting grass while I still have kids living in my house.


You know -I may be in the market for a new battery operated mower and I just looked at the very first post. How is that grass mowing going now with the youngster away at college?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> You know -I may be in the market for a new battery operated mower and I just looked at the very first post. How is that grass mowing going now with the youngster away at college?


I miss my lawnmower. 
But yeah, the Ego mower is still great.
Luckily, I still have the Robomower to tackle the majority of the grass cutting.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So time to dust off opinions as I believe it is time to make a purchase. Anyone have new opinions of any of the big brands or any new negatives toward any of the brands of lawn equipment. I'm truly already leaning toward Ego but I did look through the Ryobi line because they have a vacuum product, but it didn't get the best reviews, so I have no real reason to choose Ryobi. I've looked briefly at Greenworks, but I dislike they are strung out with different battery sizes. I just want a single battery line.

So this becomes my struggle, because my cheap side comes out. I barely have 2000 sq ft to mow. There is no grass in the back yard, we just had that redone and laid down turf. To get an Ego mower, the universal Power head with weed eater attachment and power broom attachment (for the turf) and a hand held blower I'm looking at about $1300. Just seemed a bit pricey. However I looked and we've been spending about $1K a year to have it mowed, and we've done that for 10 years. So I've spent a ton on it over the last 10 years. 

I don't need more than (2) 5 AH batteries so I need to recheck the product numbers I found as I don't need a battery with each. It looks like Ego is price fixed across all sellers, but I'm wondering if they might show up on some Black Friday deals. Anyone found any deals on equipment?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> It looks like Ego is price fixed across all sellers, but I'm wondering if they might show up on some Black Friday deals. Anyone found any deals on equipment?


If you haven't already committed to a product line, I suggest keeping your options open and just get whichever system has the best Black Friday sale this year for the tools you want.

My Ego products have been fine, but I only went all-in on Ego because I already had the mower and Home Depot started clearing out their remaining Ego stuff.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The choice of mower, more specifically push mower needs to be combined with the other tools that you may need, as it seems you may have done. There are a lot of tools that can use the higher voltage batteries and many of them are quite useful. 
I'm using Ryobi and it has a huge line of tools that use the same 40V battery. I've had their mower for years and it does a great job, it just keeps cutting and cutting. 
When it comes time to buy a battery, it generally has made a lot more sense to get another tool with the battery , as the standalone batteries are often nearly the same price. We've tried a few third-party batteries and they were trash.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I'll repeat/update that I have had a great experience with my 80V Kobalt tools. Mower, Weed trimmer/pole saw attachment/edger attachment/head with metal cutters, hedge trimmer, chainsaw, blower. I use an 18V Milwaukee drill to make bulb holes for the wife. I have used the blower, weed trimmer, chainsaw and hedge trimmer at our church which has several acres of land. So more than home use. FYI the mower blade makes the most difference of all. The combo blade that came with the mower works OK but there are many other options.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Just a heads up when using cordless tools in cold weather: bring your batteries inside overnight to warm them up to operating temperature. Yesterday I was trying to use my ego chainsaw to cut up a downed tree. All my batteries were in the unheated garage, so cold soaked. It didn’t go well. Tools like the chainsaw have a pretty high power draw, which the cold battery can’t supply. 

I almost never use my big gas chainsaw anymore, because the electric can do almost everything, quietly, without gas and oil. And I don’t have to pull start it. The most important tip (for any chainsaw) is always use a razor sharp chain. It reduces the effort and run time, and is safer for the operator to not have to force the saw through the wood.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

gary in NY - It depends on where you live. My insulated garage down here rarely gets below 50 degF. So I'm OK. BTW I have 0 gas chainsaws. As far as chains go, my local Ace Hardware buys Stihl chain in bulk and will make a chain to fit your saw. Even electric. The Stihl chain is very good. Better IMO than the OEM chains that came with my various electric saws. 
Chains on chainsaws are like tires on cars. They really affect the personality of the device.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Home Depot stopped carrying EGO tools several months ago.
> I already owned the POWER+ 21" SELF-PROPELLED MOWER with POWER+ 7.5 AMP HOUR BATTERY and POWER+ RAPID CHARGER so I started visiting various Home Depots to see what leftover EGO tools they had on clearance.
> So far I've picked up:
> 
> ...


I've added to my Ego collection recently with a couple more purchases of items on sale. 

POWER+ BRUSHLESS HEDGE TRIMMER, HT2410-FC, Bare Tool, Reconditioned, $84.15 (Acme Tools)
POWER+ 15" STRING TRIMMER WITH RAPID RELOAD, ST1500SF, Bare Tool, $99.00 (Lowes)


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> gary in NY - It depends on where you live. My insulated garage down here rarely gets below 50 degF. So I'm OK. BTW I have 0 gas chainsaws. As far as chains go, my local Ace Hardware buys Stihl chain in bulk and will make a chain to fit your saw. Even electric. The Stihl chain is very good. Better IMO than the OEM chains that came with my various electric saws.
> Chains on chainsaws are like tires on cars. They really affect the personality of the device.


I do agree on location. My garage was just above freezing the day I tried this, so here in the great northeast, it could be a different story. The batteries are now inside near the wood stove. I still have to finish that trees. My gas chainsaws are stihls, and the local shop made up several chains for the Ego. I think they used carlon chain though. I sharpen my own, so I always have at least one ready to go.

(The model 3 is not crazy about the cold garage either. There is a pellet stove in there, but it's only in use when I'm working on a project.)


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

garsh said:


> I've added to my Ego collection recently with a couple more purchases of items on sale.
> 
> POWER+ BRUSHLESS HEDGE TRIMMER, HT2410-FC, Bare Tool, Reconditioned, $84.15 (Acme Tools)
> POWER+ 15" STRING TRIMMER WITH RAPID RELOAD, ST1500SF, Bare Tool, $99.00 (Lowes)


I've had the string trimmer for 
A few seasons now. Works great. Reloader works pretty well too.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ego update - they have several new products for 2022 that are now on their website. A new weed eater with auto line feed, a work light, a misting fan, a new chain saw and a new blower - 7 products total I believe. Apparently no new mowers coming. Lowe's did just have a price hike however $20 increase on the two I've been watching. 

The new blower "765" model is on Lowe's site and some stores have it for $400. It comes with (2) 5 Ah batteries. 

I don' t know if it will be discontinued, but they also have the 650 on sale, $30 off for $269. I just bought the 650 a month back and it has some power, but it can eat up the battery, 30 minutes max on the 5 Ah. I know why they are bundling 2 with the new blower.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

My Kobalt 80V blower is the hardest thing on batteries. Mine are only 2Ah but 80V.
I'd like an Autofeed line trimmer. Do you think I can make the Ego fit a Kobalt battery?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

GDN said:


> Ego update - they have several new products for 2022 that are now on their website. A new weed eater with auto line feed, a work light, a misting fan, a new chain saw and a new blower - 7 products total I believe. Apparently no new mowers coming. Lowe's did just have a price hike however $20 increase on the two I've been watching.
> 
> The new blower "765" model is on Lowe's site and some stores have it for $400. It comes with (2) 5 Ah batteries.
> 
> I don' t know if it will be discontinued, but they also have the 650 on sale, $30 off for $269. I just bought the 650 a month back and it has some power, but it can eat up the battery, 30 minutes max on the 5 Ah. I know why they are bundling 2 with the new blower.


Wow, carbon fiber shaft. Seems a bit excessive for yard equipment. Wondering if it'll be Power+ compatible as I'm in the market for a new trimmer and edger.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

GDN said:


> Ego update - they have several new products for 2022 that are now on their website. A new weed eater with auto line feed, a work light, a misting fan, a new chain saw and a new blower - 7 products total I believe. Apparently no new mowers coming. Lowe's did just have a price hike however $20 increase on the two I've been watching.
> 
> The new blower "765" model is on Lowe's site and some stores have it for $400. It comes with (2) 5 Ah batteries.
> 
> I don' t know if it will be discontinued, but they also have the 650 on sale, $30 off for $269. I just bought the 650 a month back and it has some power, but it can eat up the battery, 30 minutes max on the 5 Ah. I know why they are bundling 2 with the new blower.


With the Ego blower, dial back the power when you don't need full power. I've been experimenting with this and have found many situations where lower power is as effective as full power.

I have a 400' plus driveway in the woods, and could never make in down and back on one 2.5 ah battery on full power. Using lower power when I can-half the time I would say-and I can make it back. However when there is a lot of tree litter, or it's wet, I'm kind of forced to use full power.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Good point. My Kobalt has 3 power settings. I use medium when I want to conserve power. It can last twice as long on medium.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

gary in NY said:


> With the Ego blower, dial back the power when you don't need full power. I've been experimenting with this and have found many situations where lower power is as effective as full power.
> 
> I have a 400' plus driveway in the woods, and could never make in down and back on one 2.5 ah battery on full power. Using lower power when I can-half the time I would say-and I can make it back. However when there is a lot of tree litter, or it's wet, I'm kind of forced to use full power.


Good call - and makes sense. However my primary use is cleaning off the turf in the back yard, just had it installed this year. The turf is laid so the blades lean toward the house. When I blow it off and clean it - I blow against that - I need the full power (not boost, but full trigger or dial). This will all be made easier in the next week as my goal is to buy the power broom.

The installers had a power broom from Stihl, when they left it looked incredible. It is already laying down some, so I think the power broom once every coupe of weeks will keep it looking the best and will reduce what I'm having to do with the blower today. The leaves are all down now so it will improve anyway.

I did double check Ego's site and 30 minutes is all that is expected on high, I think only 15 minutes if you use the boost to get the full 650 out of it. They are just like everyone else, they spin their advertising. Advertise a 650, but that is only on boost, High from the dial or trigger is less than that. It's life, still love the blower.


----------



## rogbauche (Oct 13, 2016)

Replaced my Honda petrol mower with this mower purchased at a Costco clearing house on The Sunshine Coast Australia. AU$400. (equates to US$290)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

rogbauche said:


> View attachment 40886
> 
> 
> Replaced my Honda petrol mower with this mower purchased at a Costco clearing house on The Sunshine Coast Australia. AU$400. (equates to US$290)


That is interesting - I had seen the Greenworks mower on the Costco site just earlier today - "Greenworks 80V Mower With Two 4AH Batteries and Rapid Charger". Was advertised for $629 US dollars.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

If anyone sees the EGO Power+ 42” Z6 Zero Turn Riding Mower ever go on sale or priced better, please alert me here. Meets all the check boxes except $5499 is difficult to justify.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> If anyone sees the EGO Power+ 42" Z6 Zero Turn Riding Mower ever go on sale or priced better, please alert me here. Meets all the check boxes except $5499 is difficult to justify.


Ryobi's is $3850.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-4...-Mower-and-Bagging-Kit-RY48ZTR75-1A/311285575


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> Ryobi's is $3850.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-4...-Mower-and-Bagging-Kit-RY48ZTR75-1A/311285575


Appreciate that @garsh but the Ryobi's are wheelchair Lead Acid batteries, not Li-ion. And ratings aren't as good as the EGO. I always make it a point to read the 1 star ratings. Many on the Ryobi are complaining that shortly after 1 year the batteries fail and the warranty is only 1 year so now they are stuck with expensive replacements. If Ryobil switches to Li-ion I will reconsider. I have their 40v Weedeater and their CS was great. After 14 mos, they are replacing 4AH no charge, due to 3 year warranty. That's why Li-Ion is important.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> Appreciate that @garsh but the Ryobi's are wheelchair Lead Acid batteries, not Li-ion. And ratings aren't as good as the EGO. I always make it a point to read the 1 star ratings. Many on the Ryobi are complaining that shortly after 1 year the batteries fail and the warranty is only 1 year so now they are stuck with expensive replacements. If Ryobil switches to Li-ion I will reconsider. I have their 40v Weedeater and their CS was great. After 14 mos, they are replacing 4AH no charge, due to 3 year warranty. That's why Li-Ion is important.


I've got the large Ryobi zero-turn. While Li-ion would have been nice, they raise the price, which is already high, by a lot more. I believe that someone else is using Li-ion batteries (may be Cadet) and they are slightly more expensive, but with less than half the capacity.

And the batteries that they use have good lifespans. The one-star reviews are batteries that life issues.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I've got the large Ryobi zero-turn. While Li-ion would have been nice, they raise the price, which is already high, by a lot more. I believe that someone else is using Li-ion batteries (may be Cadet) and they are slightly more expensive, but with less than half the capacity.
> 
> And the batteries that they use have good lifespans. The one-star reviews are batteries that life issues.


Appreciate that information. The 1 star reviews about batteries do concern me. 4 batteries to replace cost ~$750. Being in S. Florida, I am moving weekly 7 months of the year and bi-weekly 5 months. St. Augustine is tough grass! So the batteries will get used a lot. EGO has 5 year warranty, on batteries too, if registered within 90 days. Hence my request if anyone sees it on sale, maybe grab it for less than $5K if lucky and have zero costs to maintain for 5 years. Other than electricity.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

NR4P said:


> Appreciate that information. The 1 star reviews about batteries do concern me. 4 batteries to replace cost ~$750. Being in S. Florida, I am moving weekly 7 months of the year and bi-weekly 5 months. St. Augustine is tough grass! So the batteries will get used a lot. EGO has 5 year warranty, on batteries too, if registered within 90 days. Hence my request if anyone sees it on sale, maybe grab it for less than $5K if lucky and have zero costs to maintain for 5 years. Other than electricity.


EGO batteries are only warrantied for 3 years. Their 10aH battery has the extended 5 year warranty (with registration), but I'd imagine the warranty only covers total failure and not degradation.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> Appreciate that information. The 1 star reviews about batteries do concern me. 4 batteries to replace cost ~$750. Being in S. Florida, I am moving weekly 7 months of the year and bi-weekly 5 months. St. Augustine is tough grass! So the batteries will get used a lot. EGO has 5 year warranty, on batteries too, if registered within 90 days. Hence my request if anyone sees it on sale, maybe grab it for less than $5K if lucky and have zero costs to maintain for 5 years. Other than electricity.


How much grass do you have to cut?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> How much grass do you have to cut?


3/4 acre, St. Augustine grass.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Keeping your blade sharp does wonders for efficiency.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> 3/4 acre, St. Augustine grass.


Then you possibly could afford lion cells, but remember that you probably want to get a mower that can cut 1.5 acres so that you don't have to run them empty.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Then you possibly could afford lion cells, but remember that you probably want to get a mower that can cut 1.5 acres so that you don't have to run them empty.


Yup, need 1.5-2 Acres, 2hr runtime as the spec. And that's why the request for any EGO 43" Zero Turn sale sightings. It meets all the technical and user feedback checkboxes, but $5499 is pricey.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

My experience is that it's the runtime that counts, after all, it's the blades that really use the power. And because of this, the "amount of yard" is basically calculated at full speed running, no close-up trimming, nothing but full speed running. 
My yard is a partly standard house with some places where I have to slow down to edge correctly and some other parts that are quite bumpy, so part of the yard doesn't allow for full speed 7 mph flying through the yard unless I'm feeling mighty aggressive. 

I did look up the mower that I think that you are talking about, it's got a 4 kWH battery pack vs the Ryobi 5.5 kWh battery pack in the 54 inch that I have.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I finally got sick of having to go to the gas station in the model 3 just to get gas, and the front wheel adjustment broke. So I just picked up a EGO 21 inch mower. First time using A) an electric and B) a self propelled mower.
I am still amazed it is so quiet when compared to my broken and aging gas mower.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks to @garsh for beginning this thread, and to all who have contributed since. The result is that I just purchased my first electric mower (EM). For the last 15 or so years I've had the lawn done, and I will continue to do so for most of my current yard. But we sodded the back yard last year with Zoysia, and the large and heavy commercial mowers are unnecessary for its short height and just add ruts over time. So I got back into mowing. That's my use case: keeping a 3700 sq ft Zoysia lawn in check. Most would argue a manual push reel mower would be the preferred choice, but that ain't happening.

So what to get? I chose the EGO 56V self-propelled version with 7.5ah battery. Tried it for the first time yesterday and it is amazing. I haven't quite gotten used to the controls yet but getting there. It mulches well, cuts very evenly, and the mulching blade was the default one already installed on the mower. Even my wife liked using it. This means we have yet another battery size/mfr "standard" in our household, another different (and LARGE) charging station, and something else to watch for capacity degradation, though I doubt any battery today could possible degrade as much and as quickly as the Nissan LEAF first generation battery. I've observed the least degradation on the 20v Dewalt batteries, and almost as good with the Porter Cable (same company as Dewalt). Milwaukee had been only fair with replacements needed sooner than I expected. Black & Decker has been the weakest by far almost rivaling the LEAF. My Model 3 fits in somewhere just below the Dewalt I think.

As I decided to get on board with the EGO 56v, that gives me access to a host of other 56v tools. So I also bought their 18" misting fan. We haven't used it yet but it looks cool and could be a wonderful outdoor asset on very still summer evenings with a high concentration of mosquitos. If this works, we may have to get a bank of these for our outdoor living space. Aaah, garden tool toys!

By the way, my runner-up choice was the Toro EM. Most reviews give Toro credit for the best mulcher in the business, and that's been my experience with previous ICEMs. However, the misting fan pushed me over the top to the EGO. Now if I can just re-wire the LEAF to accept a few EGO 56v batteries somehow, I might be able to get up to 40 miles of range…woohoo.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> Thanks to @garsh for beginning this thread, and to all who have contributed since. The result is that I just purchased my first electric mower (EM). For the last 15 or so years I've had the lawn done, and I will continue to do so for most of my current yard. But we sodded the back yard last year with Zoysia, and the large and heavy commercial mowers are unnecessary for its short height and just add ruts over time. So I got back into mowing. That's my use case: keeping a 3700 sq ft Zoysia lawn in check. Most would argue a manual push reel mower would be the preferred choice, but that ain't happening.
> 
> So what to get? I chose the EGO 56V self-propelled version with 7.5ah battery. Tried it for the first time yesterday and it is amazing. I haven't quite gotten used to the controls yet but getting there. It mulches well, cuts very evenly, and the mulching blade was the default one already installed on the mower. Even my wife liked using it. This means we have yet another battery size/mfr "standard" in our household, another different (and LARGE) charging station, and something else to watch for capacity degradation, though I doubt any battery today could possible degrade as much and as quickly as the Nissan LEAF first generation battery. I've observed the least degradation on the 20v Dewalt batteries, and almost as good with the Porter Cable (same company as Dewalt). Milwaukee had been only fair with replacements needed sooner than I expected. Black & Decker has been the weakest by far almost rivaling the LEAF. My Model 3 fits in somewhere just below the Dewalt I think.
> 
> ...


Into my 4th year with my EGO and it's still great. Mows like it did day one, and have only seen the "low battery" red light indicator if I haven't mowed in a couple weeks after a lot of rain and stuck with tall wet grass. STILL gets the job done though.

I've expanded my line and have the backpack blower: It's great, but the variable speed is pretty useless. It's either off (not needed) or at full speed/turbo to be of any use.

I picked up the Power+ head with the edger/tiller heads and while it's functional, I can't say I'm happy with how it sounds when operating. Sure sounds like it's not designed to last very long. Will see how it is in a couple years.

Mower came with a 7.5ah battery and blower with 2.5ah. Between those two I've been able to do my entire yard for all the equipment (trimmer is still dewalt that won't die). Recently looked at Amazon for an extra 7.5ah battery and saw it going for $500!!! Hoping that was an oddity.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I was looking at the Stihl 460C on Saturday afternoon. My family may do it for me on Father's day/60th Birthday coming up fast. 

But the Fiskars stay sharp push mower still looks good to me as well, at half the price and would free up space for tires in the shed!!


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> I was looking at the Stihl 460C on Saturday afternoon. My family may do it for me on Father's day/60th Birthday coming up fast.
> 
> But the Fiskars stay sharp push mower still looks good to me as well, at half the price and would free up space for tires in the shed!!


Fiskars does indeed look good, with a strong rep for sharpness making the job much easier. And good luck on Fathers' Day/birthday. At 75, no pushy-pushy mower for me though.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I borrowed a neighbours mid-model Fiskars last year and loved it. easy to push, fantastic result. If I didn't have that in the back of my head, I wouldn't be hesitating on the 460. My line trimmer is a [gas] Stihl and has been rock solid for 10 years (and I am hard on trimmers for some reason). If I get the 460, I'll be able to get a battery compatible trimmer and be done with gas.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> I borrowed a neighbours mid-model Fiskars last year and loved it. easy to push, fantastic result. If I didn't have that in the back of my head, I wouldn't be hesitating on the 460. My line trimmer is a [gas] Stihl and has been rock solid for 10 years (and I am hard on trimmers for some reason). If I get the 460, I'll be able to get a battery compatible trimmer and be done with gas.


Agree entirely with Stihl being rock-solid. I have a Stihl gas chain saw now going on it's 22nd year. Only maintenance has been cleaning it after use and new chains. Best outdoor tool "investment" I've made by far. Given that it will likely outlast me, I don't plan to change it. I also have a McCullough weed eater that works very well and is of similar vintage. That however has been replaced by a Dewalt 20v trimmer which better meets my needs today, mostly the Dewalt is not nearly as heavy and no noise nor fumes inches from my face. Could probably say the same about the Stihl chain saw but I'm loathe to throw it out and loathe to spend money to replace it. Better spent on, in my case, Eagle Rare.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Mower came with a 7.5ah battery and blower with 2.5ah. Between those two I've been able to do my entire yard for all the equipment (trimmer is still dewalt that won't die). Recently looked at Amazon for an extra 7.5ah battery and saw it going for $500!!! Hoping that was an oddity.


Yeah, not an oddity unfortunately. $370 at Ace but no stock anywhere, nothing at Lowes. You could get a 5.0ah battery for about $250. Get two of those and you're at the same price point with more storage (10 vs 7.5). And a pound or two in weight savings.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Recently looked at Amazon for an extra 7.5ah battery and saw it going for $500!!! Hoping that was an oddity.


EGO batteries are ridiculously expensive. If you decide you need another battery, then either buy an additional tool that you want that comes with a battery, or find a good deal on any tool that includes a battery and then sell just the tool on ebay.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

@garsh said it correctly…buy another tool in a kit with the battery. I noticed the 765cfm blower is $230, but the kit with a 5ah battery and charger is $330, so the battery/charger combo is $100. Best I've seen elsewhere for a 5ah battery is $250, and that's without the charger.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> @garsh said it correctly…buy another tool in a kit with the battery. I noticed the 765cfm blower is $230, but the kit with a 5ah battery and charger is $330, so the battery/charger combo is $100. Best I've seen elsewhere for a 5ah battery is $250, and that's without the charger.


You're looking at it wrong. They're throwing in the blower for free with the purchase of the battery/charger 😂


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> You're looking at it wrong. They're throwing in the blower for free with the purchase of the battery/charger 😂


Quite right.🤣


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> I've expanded my line and have the backpack blower: It's great, but the variable speed is pretty useless. It's either off (not needed) or at full speed/turbo to be of any use.


Agree. Our Dewalt 20v blower, Greenworks 24v blower, Greenworks 40v, and Homelite gas blowers all have variable speed triggers as does the EGO. They all are or were usually used either off or full bore, especially the two weaker Greenworks models. The only use I have for the in-between speeds has been, well, none at all. Writing this, I recognize I have some blower hoarding going on I must address.

By way of explanation, I have a few Greenworks 24v tools purchased when they first came out...early adopter for yard electric tool investments (YETIs). Huge mistake as the tools were uniformly pretty weak, the batteries horrendous for retaining capacity or just failing altogether, and the charging units no better. So when Greenworks 40v line came out it had to be better amiright? Got several 40v tools and they were somewhat stronger though nothing like any gas product, and the batteries/chargers still awful. So fooled me twice. I've used Dewalt since they got into the electric hand tool (EHT) biz for drills, circular saws, jigsaw, oscillating saw, etc. and have loved the power, convenience, and battery/charger longevity. I then got their trimmer and the blower...equally satisfied. Haven't tried any of their higher voltage stuff yet, and with the new EGOs, may just stick with EGO's 56v platform for future purchases, keeping Dewalt as my 20v in-house standard.

All of my uses are for "happy homeowner" stuff, nothing commercial or remotely professional (in ANY way). It's why, for example, some DIY jobs work out to be FAR more expensive than hiring them out. One example: we wanted crown molding in 3 bedrooms that had none. Going all in to save money, I figured DIY was the way to go after watching several UTubers enjoying rapid, easy, and inexpensive success. But wait, there's more! This was an opportunity to get those tools I didn't have and they could be used on other projects far into the future. In addition to the requisite paint for each room's trim, I made the investment into a 12" sliding compound miter saw, a folding and wheeled stand for said miter saw, 12" finishing blades for the same said miter saw, a host of jigs to help with the angles, a shop-vac to remove dust connected to the miter saw, a 20V cordless finishing nailer, lots of nails, and at least twice as much crown molding stock as any professional would need to overcome the "oops, I cut that the wrong way" syndrome that plagued me throughout the process, a few cases of adhesive tubes, and of course the cordless electric caulking gun to apply all that adhesive. This last led to my one Milwaukee tool with battery and charger as they were the only manufacturer to have such a device at the time. Good news/bad news: the good is that the final results turned out very well. The bad is there was a tad, as in a lot, of re-work, time spent was way beyond any expectations, and the project cost just under that of moving into a new home that already had crown molding. The obvious point is that I still have the tools, the diversity among manufacturers and their products, and I'm ready for the next project whenever it may stroll down the road.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> Agree. Our Dewalt 20v blower, Greenworks 24v blower, Greenworks 40v, and Homelite gas blowers all have variable speed triggers as does the EGO. They all are or were usually used either off or full bore, especially the two weaker Greenworks models. The only use I have for the in-between speeds has been, well, none at all. Writing this, I recognize I have some blower hoarding going on I must address.
> 
> By way of explanation, I have a few Greenworks 24v tools purchased when they first came out...early adopter for yard electric tool investments (YETIs). Huge mistake as the tools were uniformly pretty weak, the batteries horrendous for retaining capacity or just failing altogether, and the charging units no better. So when Greenworks 40v line came out it had to be better amiright? Got several 40v tools and they were somewhat stronger though nothing like any gas product, and the batteries/chargers still awful. So fooled me twice. I've used Dewalt since they got into the electric hand tool (EHT) biz for drills, circular saws, jigsaw, oscillating saw, etc. and have loved the power, convenience, and battery/charger longevity. I then got their trimmer and the blower...equally satisfied. Haven't tried any of their higher voltage stuff yet, and with the new EGOs, may just stick with EGO's 56v platform for future purchases, keeping Dewalt as my 20v in-house standard.
> 
> All of my uses are for "happy homeowner" stuff, nothing commercial or remotely professional (in ANY way). It's why, for example, some DIY jobs work out to be FAR more expensive than hiring them out. One example: we wanted crown molding in 3 bedrooms that had none. Going all in to save money, I figured DIY was the way to go after watching several UTubers enjoying rapid, easy, and inexpensive success. But wait, there's more! This was an opportunity to get those tools I didn't have and they could be used on other projects far into the future. In addition to the requisite paint for each room's trim, I made the investment into a 12" sliding compound miter saw, a folding and wheeled stand for said miter saw, 12" finishing blades for the same said miter saw, a host of jigs to help with the angles, a shop-vac to remove dust connected to the miter saw, a 20V cordless finishing nailer, lots of nails, and at least twice as much crown molding stock as any professional would need to overcome the "oops, I cut that the wrong way" syndrome that plagued me throughout the process, a few cases of adhesive tubes, and of course the cordless electric caulking gun to apply all that adhesive. This last led to my one Milwaukee tool with battery and charger as they were the only manufacturer to have such a device at the time. Good news/bad news: the good is that the final results turned out very well. The bad is there was a tad, as in a lot, of re-work, time spent was way beyond any expectations, and the project cost just under that of moving into a new home that already had crown molding. The obvious point is that I still have the tools, the diversity among manufacturers and their products, and I'm ready for the next project whenever it may stroll down the road.


Right there with you. Invested in A LOT of DeWalt tools. The same saw/stand, added a table saw as well for larger rips , compressor/gun, and a few other items (cordless 60V DeWalt circular saw is AMAZING!).

Researched the mower from them as well and walked away unimpressed which led me to the only other set of battery powered tools (eGO)


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have many of the Lowes 80V 'Kobalt' battery lawn tools. Mower, string trimmer, hedge trimmer, 18" chainsaw, blower... I've had great experience with them. Batteries charge in about 20 min and with all those tools, I have plenty of batteries and chargers. I also work one day a week up at our church campus. So these get more than just home use. Greenworks has a similar 80V line. Batteries are not interchangeable due to case design. Otherwise appear same.

I have replaced cells in Dewalt tool batteries due to them being run down in a non-tool application. These packs had no low voltage cutoff or cell balancing built into them. It must be in the tool and charger. Milwaukee packs do have cutoff and cell balancing. Cells in the Dewalt were easy to replace.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> I have replaced cells in Dewalt tool batteries…


Interesting. Could you say more about that please? Getting the case open, finding replacement cells, connecting them, cheaper than just buying a new battery, 60v vs. 20v, etc.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

There are a lot of Youtube videos on the subject...
Case open - For Dewalt just security torx screws. It slides open. Caution - Batteries are always 'on' so remove jewelry and be careful with metal (conductive) tools.
Replacement cells - I used 18650batterystore. There are others. I looked for Panasonic, Sanyo and LG cells for quality. YMMV. I replaced the 2,000 mAh cells with 3,000. Be careful when doing this as the larger mAh cells typically have a lower maximum Amp draw so they may overheat in a high draw application.
Connecting them - I bought what appeared to be a good spot welder and some nickel strip off Amazon. (More Youtube videos) Try to match the OEM nickel in width and thickness. You want to have low resistance. I had to double layer some of mine.
Cheaper - It was probably near the same price as replacement but I like to repair stuff and the cells are higher capacity. Dewalt batteries are really simple with almost no electronics in the pack. Milwaukee has lots of electronics in the pack so rebuilding those is probably more cost effective.
60V vs 20V - Extra care is needed due to the higher voltage. I've not had to rebuild any ov my 80V packs but I did disassemble one to look at it. Pretty scary.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

One of the rear wheels on my Ego mower needs to be replaced. First time I ever really looked at the wheels - kind of surprised they have even lasted 3 years. Anyone with advice on replacements?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> One of the rear wheels on my Ego mower needs to be replaced. First time I ever really looked at the wheels - kind of surprised they have even lasted 3 years. Anyone with advice on replacements?


www.partswarehouse.com


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> One of the rear wheels on my Ego mower needs to be replaced. First time I ever really looked at the wheels - kind of surprised they have even lasted 3 years. Anyone with advice on replacements?


My new Ego mower has a 5-year warranty…yours might still be covered as well. Regardless, have you called Ego support? They can verify warranty based on your model and serial number, but should also be able to provide new wheels.

On a side note, a mower's wheels not lasting 3 years is concerning. I can't remember ever replacing a wheel other than pneumatic ones on a zero-turn mower that quickly, and then only because of non-reparable punctures by roofing nails.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

don't mow the moss on your roof. There are better ways to control it.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Ego 42" zero turn electric is back in stock at Lowe's
$500 off. Think I am going to grab one (free delivery) and see if it as good as the reviews. Someone wrote that its the Tesla of lawnmowers.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-Dual-Hydrostatic-42-in-Zero-Turn-Lawn-Mower-with-Mulching-Capability-CARB/5000200347?cm_mmc=em-_-c-_-opr-_-bis-_-gdy-_-all-_-688-_-2318-_-0-_-20220602_hro_product_id


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

NR4P said:


> Ego 42" zero turn electric is back in stock at Lowe's $500 off. Think I am going to grab one (free delivery) and see if it as good as the reviews. Someone wrote that its the Tesla of lawnmowers.


Not sure what you mean by “…the Tesla of lawnmowers.” Does that imply it stops in the middle of mowing a row for no apparent reason? Does the mower get updated and the battery state of charge indicator disappears behind several unrelated menu options? Are the panel gaps visible and vary in size between the mower deck and seat? Can you spend an extra $1000 to buy the promise of Full Self Mowing at an indeterminate point in the future? More specificity needed clearly.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Not sure what you mean by “…the Tesla of lawnmowers.” Does that imply it stops in the middle of mowing a row for no apparent reason? Does the mower get updated and the battery state of charge indicator disappears behind several unrelated menu options? Are the panel gaps visible and vary in size between the mower deck and seat? Can you spend an extra $1000 to buy the promise of Full Self Mowing at an indeterminate point in the future? More specificity needed clearly.


I did not write that! Go back and reread please. My words, "Someone wrote". 

Take your Tesla anger out on someone else please. Enough social media attacks on people. Next time I wont bother to share a sale with others.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Not sure what you mean by “…the Tesla of lawnmowers.”


I think it means "most popular EV". And Ego products seem to always perform well in comparisons with other battery-powered tools (and even compared to some combustion tools).

@NR4P , I don't think SalisburySam meant that as an attack on you - he just used your post as an opportunity to make a joke. That sort of subtlety often doesn't come across well in the written word as it would in person.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I did not write that! Go back and reread please. My words, "Someone wrote".
> 
> Take your Tesla anger out on someone else please. Enough social media attacks on people. Next time I wont bother to share a sale with others.


OMG, this was not an attack on you in any way, and yes I read that “Someone wrote…”. I regret you interpreted that as personally addressed against you. It was an opportunity to make fun of a few choice complaints in the fora about Tesla’s products and the hopefully-but-apparently-not humorous way they might apply to a large mower. For the record, I very much like my now 4-year-old Model 3 (though not the still-persistent phantom braking). I do have some Tesla disappointment but certainly no anger.

In the short time I’ve owned my EGO 21” mower I’ve grown to very quickly like it a lot, so much so that I added the 18” misting fan and 765cfm blower both of which have proven to be excellent additions to the 56v suite of toys and a reasonable way to add a second battery. So I would agree with that mysterious “Someone” in that the EGO line of products so far are the yard tool equivalents of the best parts of Tesla, and maybe even vice versa.

And please continue to be willing share your experiences.

Lastly, I apologize to you for giving you an absolutely wrong impression.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

After 18 years, my Robomower has finally mowed its last blade of grass.

The plastic wheel gears have finally stripped. I had already used the gears from my "parts mower" as a replacement. And I can no longer find anybody selling replacements on ebay or anywhere else.

It has really sucked having to cut the yard myself this week. 



garsh said:


> And I still have this 13-year-old, lead-acid-powered beastie working on my yard.
> It's held together with string and duct tape at this point.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> After 18 years, my Robomower has finally mowed its last blade of grass.
> 
> The plastic wheel gears have finally stripped. I had already used the gears from my "parts mower" as a replacement. And I can no longer find anybody selling replacements on ebay or anywhere else.
> 
> It has really sucked having to cut the yard myself this week.


3D print?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> 3D print?


The thought crossed my mind, but a 3d-printed gear would probably last 5 minutes. I don't think that kind of plastic is anywhere near hard enough to withstand the torque these electric motors put out.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> The thought crossed my mind, but a 3d-printed gear would probably last 5 minutes. I don't think that kind of plastic is anywhere near hard enough to withstand the torque these electric motors put out.


Got a local machine shop that could fabricate a metal gear for you? Has to be much cheaper than a replacement mower, less than a Benjamin possibly?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> The thought crossed my mind, but a 3d-printed gear would probably last 5 minutes. I don't think that kind of plastic is anywhere near hard enough to withstand the torque these electric motors put out.


Find someone with a printer that can print carbon fiber reinforced nylon. I can do that at school and soon at home. My school printer can even print 316L stainless but it is expensive to do. A roll of material is about $450 plus $50 processing.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> My school printer can even print 316L stainless but it is expensive to do. A roll of material is about $450 plus $50 processing.


I have this image of a 3D printer for stainless steel the size of Tesla’s new 9,000-ton casting machine, perhaps not exactly for home use. Would be admittedly handy though.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> I have this image of a 3D printer for stainless steel the size of Tesla’s new 9,000-ton casting machine, perhaps not exactly for home use. Would be admittedly handy though.


3D printing is slowly moving mainstream. Ford uses it for limited production items (not metal). SpaceX does metal for some engine parts. Pretty much any metal can be printed by laser sintering metal powder. Home printing is still firmly in the hobby arena. On the opposite end, I just got a Stratasys F370 at school and it is pretty much plug and play. However, the machine was expensive and material is proprietary and hence costly. 

back to mowers, I continue to be a fan of Ego for lawn tools. I do find a little uneven cuts if using the power drive on hills. I think it is from a combination of deck twisting and wheels pressing the grass down. I am going to try the high lift blade. Overall, I like the plastic deck because the mower is lighter and easier to handle.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> After 18 years, my Robomower has finally mowed its last blade of grass.


I got really sick of cutting grass myself, so I bought a replacement robot mower.
I bought a Worx Landroid L.
I'm still in the process of setting things up, but I have it working in one section of my yard, and it seems good so far.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> I got really sick of cutting grass myself, so I bought a replacement robot mower.
> I bought a Worx Landroid L.


Just curious, why Worx vs. Husqvarna? Others?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Just curious, why Worx vs. Husqvarna? Others?


I needed something that could handle almost a half acre, so that rules out a lot of models that are only meant for smaller yards. Of the remaining models, this was the least expensive I could find ($1200 - $1500). And then, I happened to find Amazon Warehouse selling one for $850. At that price, I couldn't resist.  

If you're not familiar with Amazon Warehouse, it's a "third party seller" on Amazon that is actually Amazon themselves, but it sells items that have been returned.

The half-acre Husqvarna mower seems to sell for $2500 ($2375 after coupon at Amazon), though Amazon Warehouse has one right now for $2180.


----------



## Robin6v (3 mo ago)

Go for Worx WG779 40V Power Share 4.0Ah 14" Cordless Lawn Mower, plus point it's affordable


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Somewhat on-topic, any thoughts on electric snow throwers? I've got a 15 yo 2-stage 26" craftsman that I feel is on its last legs. Each year has been more and more difficult to get it to start. Eyed the eGo unit, but wondering if anyone has any first hand experience (with any brand electric, not just eGo).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Eyed the eGo unit, but wondering if anyone has any first hand experience (with any brand electric, not just eGo).


IIRC, @TrevP has the high-end Ego thrower.

I just got the low-end one on sale, but haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## AStuf (May 31, 2021)

shareef777 said:


> So my mower just died. Anyone have experience with the Dewalt electric mower? Would prefer it as I have tools with those batteries already.


Old question but something to anchor this to.

I bought the DeWalt manual push mower a couple of years ago. Overall not bad. Not as much power as my old gas mower but enough to do the job. The tow 20v 10ah batteries last long enough to cover my 1/6 acre lot and then let me get half way the next time. I mulch and notice that it seems to regularly miss a few blades of grass; enough to make me redo backup and redo some sections. There is a height adjustment for the front wheels and one for the back. Sometimes I find they shifted for unknown reason. The big problem is that I am seeing the deck rusting so little yellow pieces have broken off.


----------

